# Karpfen Fänge



## Ultimate (20. März 2005)

Hi, möchte am Donnerstag das erste mal wieder raus auf Karpfen gehen und jetzt wollte ich mich mal schlau machen ob ihr schon was gefangen habt die letzten 2 Wochen. Wenn ja würde mich interressieren mit was für einem Köder(boilie-Geschmack) und in was für einer Tiefe (vielleicht noch die Tageszeit).


----------



## Carp2004@Kevin (21. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hi Ultimate!
Also ich habe von Samstag auf Sonntag geangelt und in der Nacht 2 Karpfen gefangen!
Köder war hier ein Selfmade-Fishboilie und Tiefe betrug ca. 2 Meter nicht mehr, denn wir haben auf einer Sandbank gefischt!
Musste gucken was geht, ich würde aber an deiner Stelle in etwas flacheren Bereichen angeln!
GRUß
Carp2004@Kevin


----------



## Baddy89 (21. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Am Samstag habe ich gegen Mittag nen schönen Karpfen gefangen. Köder war ein Scopex Boilie und Tiefe war auch so 2m Allerdings ist es dort net viel tiefer...Also auf Grund!


----------



## Bergi (21. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

MHhh,hat mal einer von euch die Wassertemperatur gemessen?
Ist es schon so warm im Wasser?
Kann ja im Moment mitm kaputten Bein nicht ans Wasser...


----------



## Manni1980 (21. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*



			
				Bergi schrieb:
			
		

> MHhh,hat mal einer von euch die Wassertemperatur gemessen?
> Ist es schon so warm im Wasser?
> Kann ja im Moment mitm kaputten Bein nicht ans Wasser...



Hi Bergi,

ich glaube momentan verpasst du noch nicht so viel! Dafür muß es jetzt erst einmal über längere Zeit wärmer bleiben! 

Wünsche dir noch gute Besserung!#6


----------



## PASA (21. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hallo,

es geht schon was, Wille hat den Karpfen auf dem Foto am letzten Freitag gefangen. Keine Boilis sondern Maden/Pinkie Kombination mit Futterkörbchen und Weißfischfutter.

Ein weiterer Karpfen in der gleichen Größe ist nach irgend etwas gesprungen, dabei war sein ganzer Körper aus dem Wasser.


----------



## Bergi (21. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

@ Manni:
Danke erst mal.
Es ging mir nur darum da die oben genannten Carps in 2m gefangen wurden und da denke ich mal das das Wasser schon langsam wärmer werden muss


----------



## Blackmax (21. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Servus Leute!
Bin gestern von meiner Spanienfahrt zurück gekommen und musste jetzt erstmal meinen geliebten See wiedersehen. Die Wassertemperatur betrug 6 C und die Lufttemperatur 15 C. Die Temperaturen steigen bei mir stetig ebenso meine Vorfreude auf die erste Frühjahr's Session. Platzttechnisch bin ich noch am überlegen, aber auf der Sandbank ging es schon immer gut. Boilies mit hohen Hanfanteil sind schon am Start. Method zum Vorfüttern liegt bereits im Eimer und das Tackle ist auch schon gepackt.
Also jetzt nur noch 3 Mal schlafen und dann...


----------



## Ultimate (21. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Schöner Fisch!!!

In 2 Meter Tiefe das is ja schon ganz schön flach hätte ich nicht gedacht das die Karpfen schon in so flachem Wasser laufen aber ich werde es auf jeden Fall probieren


----------



## Tobi F (21. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

hey,

ich war heute auch messen, zwischen 8 und 10 C°. gerade die flachen bereiche, die sich schnell aufwäremen ziehen die fische jetzt an. bei uns geht es auch diese woche los.

viel erfolg!


----------



## ChristophL (21. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Ich habe gerade angefüttert und werde ab morgen bis Do. mal auf Karpfen gehen, ich hoffe, dass ich Erfolg habe.

Ergebnisse poste ich einfach hier mit rein. Es soll hier bei uns 16/16/19 °C (Luft) werden (Di.-Do.).

mfg
Christoph


----------



## schwedi (21. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Habe Samstag eine Tagessitzung gemacht ( Nachtangeln ist leider verboten ). Ausser mir waren noch 2 andere Karpfenangler am Wasser. Ich fischte im flachen Bereich die anderen im tiefen Teil des Sees. Null Fisch. Muss dazu sagen ich bin den See erst am erkunden und testen. Kenne noch nicht die HotSpots. Temperatur war heute Nachmittag 7 Grad.  

schwedi


----------



## Angler100 (21. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Womit und wieviel würdet ihr in einem Fluss (vor einem Schleusenkanal in der Weser) beim Karpfenangeln anfüttern? Sonst angle ich auf Brassen, möchte jetzt aber auch mal versuchen Karpfen zu fangen!


----------



## Ultimate (22. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Wie stark ist denn die Strömung da??


----------



## Angler2004 (22. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

hi,
ich mach von mittwoch auf donnerstag mit freunden, nachtangeln. dabei leg ich eine carp rute mit mais am haar aus. angeln werd ich dann an den flachen stellen, wie gesagt. wenn ich jetzt mit mais angle mit was soll ich dann füttern? evtl, ein gemisch aus karpfen fertig futter und mais?


----------



## Veit (22. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

War heute mit meinem Kumpel Benni Karpfenangeln an einem kleinen, flachen Dorfteich. wir haben mit Futterkorb und Maden geangelt. Mein Freund hatte 3 Karpfen mit 45, 46 und 58 cm und nen Giebel, ich fing ebenfalls 3 Karpfen von 50, 54 und 62 cm. Schöne Drills, denn wir hatten nur 0,16er Vorfächer.
An nem anderen Teich, wo wir noch waren ging dagegen nichts, naja eine Rotfeder- die soll mal nicht unerwähnt bleiben.  
Mit Spinnrute fing ich 2 Barsche am ersten Teich und nen untermaßigen Hecht am zweiten.


----------



## ChristophL (23. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Ähnliches Ergebnis wie Veit,

war gestern abend und heute morgen unterwegs. Gestern ein Schuppi mit rund 34cm, heute 2x 30-35cm und ein Carp in der Grösse ausgeschlitzt.

Köder: Made & Mais + Futterkorb.

Edit: Morgen versuche ich es noch einmal. Alle Fische hatten aber Flossenfäule ( :v ), wenn das alle weiteren Fänge haben werde ich nen anderes Gewässer nehmen.

mfg
Christoph


----------



## Counter-Striker (23. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Was habt ihr alle im Futterkorb gehabt ? Maden oder Lockfutter ?


----------



## ChristophL (23. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

30% Weizenmehl, 60% Maismehl, 10% Salz + Tomatengewürz.

Zugegeben, eine merkwürdige Mischung, aber seit Herbst ist es das wirksamste Aroma was ich finden konnte.

mfg
Christoph


----------



## Seelachsfänger (23. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

10% salz?
ist das nicht ein bisschen viel?


----------



## bodenseepeter (23. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Liebe Karpfenspezies,
vielen Dank für die Tipps und Ticks, die ich hier aufschnappen konnte.#6 
Das Resultat seht Ihr hier. Kein Riese, aber mein erster Karpfen überhaupt.
Gestern noch im Wasser, Karfreitag in der Röhre.


----------



## Carlo (23. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*



			
				Seelachsfänger schrieb:
			
		

> 10% salz?
> ist das nicht ein bisschen viel?


 
Find das auch etwas heftig |kopfkrat


----------



## ChristophL (23. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Ist Futterkorbmischung, löst sich i.d.R auf ehe die Fische überhaupt am Korb sind.

Ich gebe das Futter trocken in den Korb (geschlossener Fliesswasserkorb), lege ihn kurz 30sek ins Wasser damit das Futter etwas haftet und dann raus damit. Fällt dann beim Einschlag alles raus und verteilt sich als Wolke. Der Futterwert selbst ist praktisch null, mehr Lockwirkung.

Kannst auch weniger nehmen, aber für mich funzte es.

mfg
Christoph


----------



## Robin90 (23. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Bei uns ist noch verdammt kalt aber ich glaube die Karpfen ziehen in 2 meter Tiefe weil da die Sonne das wasser schneller aufwärmt als bei 7meter oder so


----------



## Veit (24. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Bei mir war es Fertigfutter von Sensas 3000 Canal Gros Poisons (oder so wat). Hat jedenfalls lecker gerochen und den Karpfen geschmeckt.


----------



## Veit (24. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hab heute wieder an zwei Teichen auf Karpfen geangelt. Am ersten konnte ich 2 Karpfen von 48 und 60 cm wieder auf Maden und Futterkorb fangen, am zweiten Teich leider bloß 2 große Rotfedern auf Matchrute und Maden.


----------



## Manni1980 (24. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hi,

hab heute schon wieder geblankt, habe mit 3 Maiskörnern am Haar und Method Feeder gefischt. Das einzigste was momentan geht sind Rotaugen, habe gestern innerhalb von 2 Stunden einen ganzen Eimer voll gefangen. Aber die Karpfen lassen immer noch auf sich warten. Vielleicht ist das Wasser noch zu kalt, bis vor 1 1/2 Wochen war noch Eis auf dem See.


----------



## ChristophL (25. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Heute ein Ansitz morgens, aber keinen Carp an der Rute. Die haben den Sprenkler im Teich gestern angestellt, ging heute morgen los - leider 10-20m von meiner alten Anwurfstelle entfernt, vorher noch eine Brasse, danach absolut tote Hose.

Werde das Gewässer mal wechseln...

mfg
Christoph


----------



## the doctor (25. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Gleich gehts los!!!!!#6 

2 Freunde aus Trier kommen gleich zu mir und dann gehts ab zum Baggersee bis Montag#6 
Bericht und Fotos folgen#6 #6


----------



## Knispel (25. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Gestern Abend noch losgewesen mit Maden auf Plötzen, Wassertiefe ca. 1,20 m , Wassertemperatur 11 Grad (  der See ist nicht tiefer und erwärmt sich schnell, hatten den ganzer Tag Sonne ). Karpfen erwischt von 6 kg. Ging richtig ab an der Match - Rute mit 0,12 mm Schnur, 0,10 mm Vorfach und Hakengröße 14. Köder 3 Maden kurz über Grund.


----------



## WallerChris (25. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hy Leute
Schaut euch diesen Brocken an der mir am Vormittag an die Angel gegangen ist
http://mitglied.lycos.de/WallerChris/Fr%fchjahrsKarpfen.jpg

Satte 7,2 Kg

Gruß WallerChris


----------



## Manni1980 (25. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*



			
				WallerChris schrieb:
			
		

> Hy Leute
> Schaut euch diesen Brocken an der mir am Vormittag an die Angel gegangen ist
> http://mitglied.lycos.de/WallerChris/Fr%fchjahrsKarpfen.jpg
> 
> ...



Hi Chris,

ein Brocken ist es ja nicht gerade , aber ich muss wirklich sagen ein wunderschöner Schuppi #6! So einer würde mir auch mal wieder gut tun! 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem Fang!


----------



## Augustiner (25. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Ich hab heuer noch keinen Karpfen gefangen! :c :c :c


----------



## Veit (25. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hatte heute mit der Matchrute an einem See in Merseburg 2 Baby-Karpfen von ca. 40 cm und etwa 30 Rotaugen.


----------



## WallerChris (25. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Danke
@ Manni1980: Da wünsch ich dir ein kräftiges Petri Heil.
@ Augustiner: Das wird schon noch, Petri Heil.

Und natürlich auch allen anderen

Gruß


----------



## Manni1980 (25. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hi Chris,

erst einmal Petri Dank! Kann es sein das es sich bei deinem Karpfen um einen Wildkarpfen handelt? Die Form und die Farbe ist wirklich wunderschön. In dem See bei mir in der Nähe werden auch seit ein paar Jahren nur noch Wildkarpfen eingesetzt. Ich finde die schlanke Urform des Karpfen viel schöner als diese auf Gewicht gezüchteten Formen. Vor allem haben die Wildkarpfen noch richtig Power im Blut! Ich hoffe bei mir klappt es auch bald mal wieder! 

Auf was hast du den denn gefangen?


----------



## WallerChris (25. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Ja es ist ein Wildkarpfen. Ich auch, aber die Form vom Amur gefällt mir besser *gg*

Gruß


----------



## ChristophL (25. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Das ist ein Wildkarpfen, bzw. Schuppenkarpfen, yup !

Im Drill sind sie schön, sie sehen auch schön aus - nur haben sie auch viele Gräten, was aber nicht unbedingt schlecht ist. Kommt halt auf die Sichtweise an.

Edit: Sobald mir Klausi antwortet stelle ich meine Spanienbilder rein, habe dort ausschließlich Schuppis am Haken gehabt, sind wirklich schöne Fische. Spiegler sind dagegen häßlich.

mfg
Christoph


----------



## Franz_16 (25. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hi, wir hatten gestern ca. 10 Satzis.... siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=48962

War heute nochmal an einem größeren und vor allem tieferen See unterwegs... da war kaum was los.. Bertl85 konnte einen Karpfen landen ich nix... werde morgen früh nochmal an unseren kleinen Vereinsteich schauen.. vielleicht beißt auch mal ein halbwegs guter :q


----------



## Ultimate (26. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hat von euch schon jemand gut mit Boilis gefangen dieses Jahr??


----------



## Manni1980 (26. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hi Ultimate,

was kam bei deiner Session am Donnerstag raus? 

Wegen den Boilies, ich denke das es einfach noch zu kalt ist. Bis vor 1 1/2 Wochen war es halt noch überall Arsch kalt. Ich denke das die Fische auch ihre Zeit brauchen bis sie wieder richtig aktiv werden. Nur weil wir jetzt mal ein paar Sonnenstrahlen hatten blüht das Leben unter Wasser auch noch nicht.


----------



## Ultimate (26. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Gar nichts kein einziger Biss habe es mit Boilis und Mais am Haar versucht.
Das Wasser an dem ich gefischt habe ist sehr klein gewesen und hat sich eigendlich dementsprechend sehr schnell aufgeheizt. Aber die Fische brauchen denke ich wirklich noch ihre Zeit um richtig aktiv zu werden.


----------



## ChristophL (26. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

War heute am Fluss auf Karpfen (2 Ruten) und habe mit einer Rute Weisfisch geangelt.

Keine Bisse auf den Karpfenruten, dafür aber einige Plötzen - zudem auch ein Hechtstandort entdeckt, von 6 Plötzen waren 2 heftig angebissen und 1 ein bischen.

Btw: Bei ~9cm Zahnreihendurchmesser, wie groß wird der Räuber dann in etwa sein ?

Ich werde es dort weiter versuchen, denn Carps sind drin - aber die werden erst meinen Futterplatz finden müssen, fürchte ich.

mfg
Christoph


----------



## robertb (27. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hi, für nen Wildkarpfen meiner Meinung nach zu kurz. Der in meinem Avatar kommt der Sache schon näher 81cm auf 7,5 Kilo. Der Bursche hatte soviel Power  
das er im Drill sogar aus dem Wasser sprang. Dagegen waren meine PB´s "Lahme" Burschen.


----------



## Baddy89 (27. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

So....habe mir die ganze Nacht Arsch abgefroren...eine Rute mit Maiskette am Haar und eine mit Boilie am Haar....um halb 1 hatte ich einen Biss, den ich nicht verwerten konnte. Dann keine Hoffnung mehr gehabt, schmeiße ich mal so die Pose mit Wurm aus und was war los? Morgens um halb 6 taucht das Teil heftig ab und es begann an 0.16mm monofiler Schnur ein lustiges Tänzchen. Um 6:04 war es dann soweit....ein geiler Schuppi bei der Jahreszeit...man was habe ich mich gefreut....beißt der an der Pose auf nen dummen Wurm! Irgendwie bekam ich dann aber nen Krampf und er entfloh in die Tiefen des Sees ;D

EDIT: Achja er hatte 47 cm....gewogen habe ich ihn nicht. Was könnte er gehabt haben??

So hier das Bild :


----------



## the doctor (27. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

So, 

Ich bin eben auch nach Hause gekommen...Wir waren zu dritt von Freitag morgens an einem Baggersee....alles probiert...nichts, garnichts...


----------



## Veit (28. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Konnte heute meinen ersten Saalekarpfen des Jahres fangen. Unverhofft kommt oft, denn er hat auf Maden an der Feederrute gebissen, was an der Saale generell nur selten vorkommt. War allerdings auch (gerade für dieses Gewässer) nur ein Baby-Spiegler von 45 cm. Desweiteren habe ich noch 3 gute Zährten um die 40 cm und 2 große Güstern gefangen.
Mein Angelfreund Andreas hatte 3 kleine Döbel auf Tauwurm.


----------



## Franz_16 (28. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Ich hab in 2005 jetzt 19 Karpfen gefangen... 

alle jetzt übers Wochenende... der größte war 62cm... insgesamt waren jedoch nur 5 Karpfen über bzw. um die 50 cm dabei... der Rest waren Satzis 

Aber Spaß hats trotzdem gemacht 

Ist halt ein 1ha großer Teich der meistens nicht mal 1m tief ist... da wird das Wasser unglaublich schnell warm... dann werden die Bursch so richtig hungrig... Im Sommer Lauben zu stippen ist wahrscheinlich schwieriger als in den letzten Tagen an dem Teich nen Karpfen zu fangen :q


----------



## Karpfenchamp (28. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Ich habe dieses Jahr leider erst 0 Karpfen gefangen. Habs aber schon versucht. Ich wünschte die Elbe und nebenan liegende Gewässer wären beangelbar. Ist aber nicht so und damit muss ich mich leider abfinden


----------



## rob (29. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

ich war von freitag bis montag..gefangen hab ich 6 stück..der gösste mit 8 kilo,dann 6,usw..
habe alle von so bis mo gefangen.in den ersten beiden nächte hab ich jeweils einen grossen wieder verloren.
die kleineren karpfen hab ich beim feedern mit wurm,mais und made gefangen und die beiden grossen auf selbstgedrehte muschelkugeln...und zwar 2 grosse mit 22 :q
einmal hat sich die beiden kugeln eine brachse reingewürgt
fotos stell ich später noch ein..lg rob


----------



## rob (29. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

soderle..hier für euch einige bildchen von der donau..lg aus wien..


----------



## Wille (31. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*



			
				PASA schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> es geht schon was, Wille hat den Karpfen auf dem Foto am letzten Freitag gefangen. Keine Boilis sondern Maden/Pinkie Kombination mit Futterkörbchen und Weißfischfutter.
> 
> Ein weiterer Karpfen in der gleichen Größe ist nach irgend etwas gesprungen, dabei war sein ganzer Körper aus dem Wasser.


 

Der Karpfen ist wieder im Wasser und freut sich seines Leben habe ihn zurück gesetzt  :l    #h


----------



## Ultimate (31. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Schöne Bilder. Werde morgen raus gehen habe jetzt 3 Tage mit Sushi Boilis angefüttert mal sehen was geht. Gebe euch Samstag bescheid


----------



## ChristophL (2. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

War gerade an einem unserer Baggerseen, ein Carp mit 50cm konnte ich landen.

Gebissen hat er auf einen Frolicring.

Sind aber noch ziemlich träge die Fische, wird sich sicher die nächsten Tage ändern. Morgen geht es wieder los, noch weitere Spots testen die mir ein freundlicher Herr verraten hat (der dort schon länger die Carps jagt).

mfg
Christoph


----------



## Ultimate (2. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

So bin wieder da leider keine Karpfen gefangen.
Die Sushi Boilis vom Pelzer waren dann doch nicht das was ich mir davon versprochen habe. Habe gleich heute morgen mal den Pelzer gefragt mit was für Kugeln er es am Wasser versucht hätte Pelzer:  #d "Fisch oder Muschelboilis #d " naja denke eher nicht das das geklapt hätte, es ist noch zu früh für Boilis.
 #6


----------



## Ultimate (3. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

So werde es heute nochmals probieren diesmal mit Mais


----------



## Amazone01 (3. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Wir waren die letzten vier Tage auf Karpfen, jedoch in der ganzen Zeit nur ein "Zupfler" *heul*


----------



## Quallenfischer (3. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Moin#h
War Heute von 12.00-17.00Uhr am Wasser: 5 Karpfen#6 und 3 Fehlbisse Gebissen Haben alle auf Mais und Teig.


----------



## Amazone01 (3. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Vielleicht hätten wir doch Mais nehmen sollen. (Wir haben Muschel und Scorpex-Boilies genommen), das Wasser ist auch noch recht kalt.


----------



## Pfiffie79 (3. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Ich war heut bei uns am kleinen stau und habe Herrmann und seine Schwester gefangen.

auf dem Fotos, das ist seine 42cm lange schwester, Herrmann war 49cm. Recht stattliche burschen. Also langsam gehts los, kommt sicherlich auf die größe des Sees an, denke ich mal (zwecks erwärmung)

Beide gefangen mit Mais.
http://people.freenet.de/Fischies/CIMG0801.JPG


----------



## Manni1980 (3. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hi,

ich gehe jetzt gleich für 3-4 Stunden los meine neuen Eurobaits Red Gammaru zu testen! Vom Wetter her schreit es heute gerade zu nach Fisch! Ich hoffe die Tretbootfahrer sind schon wieder zu Hause vom See damit ich in Ruhe Angeln kann. Werde nachher berichten ob was ging.


----------



## ChristophL (4. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Gestern wieder am Baggersee, 1 Carp mit rund 60cm ist mir ausgeschlitzt.

Gebissen hatte er wieder auf Frolic, auf Mais war tote Hose.

mfg
Christoph


----------



## rob (4. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

war von freitag bis sonntag abend an der donau.leider ist die von letzter woche angelaufene beisswut unterbrochen.hatten plötzlich wieder -2° in den nächten und der wasserpegel der donau ist um 2 meter gefallen.sogar herr ostwind war noch am start:q
das wollten die karpfen überhaupt nicht und so haben wir uns mit schönen braben und klodeckel an der feeder begnügt.
diese woche wird es ja wieder konstant warm und am wochenende sollten wir wieder den normalpegel erreicht haben..schau mer mal..lg aus wien
rob


----------



## Manni1980 (4. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Bei mir war gestern Nachmittag auch tote Hose, aber ich denke auch dass es daran lieget das die Nächte wieder richtig kalt geworden sind und die ganze Zeit bläßt ein kalter Wind!


----------



## Ultimate (4. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Bei mir war auch kein einziger Biss total tote Hose bei uns am See.


----------



## webby234 (4. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Bin heute das erste mal gezielt auf Karpfen losgewesen. Hab gestern mit Mais angefüttert. Geangelt hab ich an einem kleinen ca 1m flachen Teich.
Nach einer halben Stunde hab ich dann den ersten Biss gehabt. Ein Karausche hat den Maiskorn mit einer Made genommen. Hab sie meiner Katze geschenkt.|rolleyes
Danach bissen noch 2 Karauschen, die aber eine stattliche Größe hatten. Dann noch ein schöner Brassen mit Laichausschlag. Alle released.
Um 14:30 war es dann soweit. Ein Schuppenkarpfen nahm den Maiskorn mit einer Made an der Grundrute. Er war aber nur ca. 40 cm groß. Aber für den Anfang besser als gar kein Karpfen. 
Dann hab ich noch ne Dose Gemüsemais auf die Stelle geworfen, und ab nach Hause. 
Morgen werd ich es da nochmal versuchen. Vielleicht wird der nächste Karpfen ja größer.
War aber ein schöner Angeltag.#6


----------



## BigBaitrunner (4. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hallo,

Ja ich war auch wieder mal Weg mit 2 Freunden für ne Tag/Nacht/Tag Session !!!!!!!!!
Also wir fingen Einen Carp mit 16,5 Kilo einen mit 15 Kilo einen mit 11 kg einen mit 9,5 kg und einen mit 5,5 kg !!! Jetz denken Viele Das das ein Richtiges Puff ist neeee ist es nicht es ist fast schon Ähnlich mit einem Leichteren Englischen Pool !!!!! Wir redeten mit 2 Leuten wie wir gekommen sind und die haben 1 Woche nix gefangen aber die Beiden haben schon Einen Carp-Cup in Ungarn auf der Euro Aqua gewonnen und das zeigt ja das es ein sehr Schweres Gewässer sit !!! !!! War ne tolle session wo sich unsere neuen Baits sehr gut bewiesen haben !!!!!!

lg BigBait


----------



## just_a_placebo (4. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Schöne Fische!|supergri  Und aufgeräumt sieht es bei euch auch aus BB!!!#6 Sieht man ja eher selten... |rolleyes


----------



## Fabian89 (4. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

war in den ferien auch eine nacht auf karpfen. bald gehts aber wieder öfter los.
hab einen kaprfen gefangen... gut 60 cm... nicht gemessen. 
war noch ein satzkarpfen von vor 2 oder 3 jahren...

PS: Die sind so dünn weil es ne mischung zwischen wild- unf schuppenkarpfen is...


----------



## Angler100 (4. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Sieht ja fast aus wie ne Schleie! Verdammt klein für nen Karpfen!


----------



## Fabian89 (4. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

sieht vielleicht nur so aus weil ich seitlich hocke...war aber wohl um die 60cm...

das der aufm foto aussieht wie ne schleie is mir auch schon aufgefallen.... wird wohl mit der dünnen form zusammenhängen...


----------



## H4cKt0r@Karpfen (4. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Ich war am we 3ma los also halt freitag abend samstag fast den ganzen tag und sonntag morgens und es ging NICHTS am See das war schon deprimierend .... es war aber auch ganz schön wind und ich glaube es lag dadran dass es nachts immer noch derbe kalt war und die karpfen lieber nochma den kopf wieder in schlamm stecken  aber es soll wärmer werden oder jedenfalls war es heute schon gutes karpfenwetter ich denkma näxt we versuch ich nomma  mein glück !


----------



## Veit (6. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Bei mir hat es heute morgen an der Saale in Halle unterhalb eines Wehrs richtig gerappelt. Der erste Großkarpfen des Jahres an meiner Topp-Stelle ging an den Haken und es war gleich mal mein zweitgrößter. Stolze 85 cm hatte der Spiegler und so fett wie er war, dürfte er wohl (wenn überhaupt) nur knapp an der 30 Pfund-Marke vorbeigeschrammt sein. Waage hatte ich leider keine dabei. Trotz starkem Gerät dauerte der Drill etwa eine halbe Stunde, da ich den Karpfen gegen die durch leicht erhöhten Wasserstand recht harte Strömung drillen musste. Köder: natürlich Frolic, Beißzeit: 8:30 Uhr
Außerdem haben 2 Döbel von etwa 50 cm gebissen.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (6. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Petri-Heil Veit. Ich wünschte ich könnte mal so einen Brummer in den Armen halten. Ich muss mal mit dir auf Karpfen gehen Veit


----------



## Veit (8. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hatte heute morgen an meiner Saale-Karpfenstelle lediglich geringen Erfolg. Nur 2 Döbel haben auf Frolic gebissen und diese waren auch nur mittelmäßig groß (40 und 46 cm).


----------



## dennis_berlin (8. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Moins,

also erstmal viele Grüße an alle Boardies, die mit ihren Tips dazu verholfen haben, das ich mich nu auch endlich ma hier angemeldet habe....#h

war letzen Sonnabend und dann nochma Montag und Mittwoch auf Karpfen. Sonnabend war nix und Mittwoch nur ein Biß. Am Montag aber hatte ich zwei innerhalb von ner dreiviertel Stunde :g, nachdem sich den ganzen Tag erst nüsch gerührt hat. Der erste hatte so 50 cm und der zweite 55 und ca. 7 Pfund.  Beide ham auf Mais am Haken gebissen.

Grüße

Dennis

Keep on Fishing


----------



## Veit (11. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Ein 40er Satzkarpfen und diverse Rotaugen heute auf Maden am Gotthardteich in Merseburg.
Hab mir vorgenommen, diese Woche 10 Karpfen zu fangen. Hoffentlich schaff ichs noch.


----------



## rob (13. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

am wochenende hat es gut gebissen.war wieder von fr bis so am wasser.gefangen hab ich 15 karpfen. die drei grössten hatten 2 mit 11,5 kilo und einer mit 10,5..dann noch 8,7,usw kilo
super schöne drills waren da wieder dabei..herz was willst du mehr..
wassertemperatur war 10,5° und normalpegel.gebissen haben alle aufs frolic.einige fotos findet ihr hier:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=20673&page=23&pp=40
lg rob


----------



## Veit (13. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Also so wies aussieht wird es nix mit den 10 Karpfen diese Woche. 
Gestern und heute morgen hatte ich an meiner Topp-Stelle an der Saale kein Glück.
Gestern hatte ich mehr mit zahlreichen Weißfisch-Fehlbissen und Hängern (sonst an dieser Stelle fast nie) zu kämpfen, statt mit dicken Karpfen. Nur ein 45 cm langer Döbel auf Frolic war zu verbuchen.
Heute keine Hänger, weniger Fehlbisse, aber auch bloß 3 Döbel von 46, 50 und 54 cm.


----------



## berko (13. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

|wavey: Karpfenfreaks!
Ich hatte vergangene Nacht auch Glück: 36pfd, 200g / 90cm, 10 Grad Wassertemperatur, 3m Wassertiefe :g


----------



## Quallenfischer (13. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Moin#h
Werde mal gleich zum Vereinsteich aufbrechen#6
Bericht kommt heute Abend


----------



## Quallenfischer (13. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Bin gerade wieder gekommen: nichts los heute#c dabei ging es letzte woche noch soooo gut. Naja Morgen wieder


----------



## Klausi (14. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Berko. Schönes Bild. Schöner Fisch.


----------



## Veit (14. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Wieder bloß 2 Döbel (49, 50 cm) heute morgen. Karpfen müssen doch endlich mal in Gang kommen! *grrr*


----------



## Carphunter 76 (14. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hy @all.

Ich war mit 8 Kollegen am 1. April am Altwasser und wir hatten einen 26 Pfd Graser.
Guter Start, aber bei 18 Ruten etwas dürftig noch. Altwasser ist ca 1m flach !

Tilman


----------



## H4cKt0r@Karpfen (14. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

bei mir geht auch noch nichts
aber dies wochenende gehts wieder los hab jetzt schon jeden tag mit mais angefüttert (meine boilies sind noch ncoh angekommen...) son paar hände immer und dies we muss was gehn !! ich glaub die sind noch nich wach oder so *g*
cya


----------



## JanS (14. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

hmm auch ich werde nun morgen früh den ersten ansitz dieses jahres wagen ... ich habe alles dabei werde aber wohl am anfang mit futterkorb + mais-weizenmehl kombo und maden dastehen.... 

von mir aus kanns was werden ... und wenn nicht hatte ich wenigstens ne schöne zeit am wasser 


gruß
Jan


----------



## Veit (15. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Ich bin hier an der Saale allmählich am Verzweifeln.
An meiner Topp-Stelle heute morgen ein 47er Döbel und zur Abwechslung mal noch ne 47er Brasse auf Frolic. 
Eine derartige Durststrecke bin ich wirklich nicht gewohnt.
Als Konsequenz werd ichs nun mal an einer anderen Stelle an einem Nebenarm probieren, wo ich kürzlich einen Karpfen auf Tauwurm dran hatte.


----------



## Manni1980 (15. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hi Veit,

mal ne Frage nebenbei, bist du eigentlich Arbeitslos, dass du jeden Tag Fischen gehst?


----------



## Veit (15. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

@ Manni1980: Nein bin ich nicht. Ich war an nem Gymnasium mit 12einhalb Schuljahren und bin jetzt im Februar mit Abi fertiggeworden. Im Herbst fange ich dann ne Ausbildung als staatlich geprüfter Wirtschaftsassistent an. Bis dahin ist aber noch Angeln total angesagt.


----------



## Manni1980 (15. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Da bist du ja ein richtiger Glückspilz! Dann wünsch ich dir noch viel Spaß und ab Herbst viel Erfolg bei deiner Ausbildung. #6


----------



## Flussbarschfan (15. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

nach einigen vergeblichen ansitzen an nem altwasser (nur zwei rotfedern) und nem kleinen Baggerweiher (gar nix) hab ich mittlerweile 4 Karpfen an meinem "Haus-See" erwischt.. alle in Ufernähe auf Mais bzw. Mais-Maden-Kombi.. leider nur recht kleine, aber lecker sind sie!:m 
leider is der Nachbar versorgt und die Gefriertruhe voll, drum muss ich mich noch n bissl zügeln!


----------



## snofla (15. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

morgen um 6uhr der erste ansitz dieses jahr auf karpfen


wie immer mit mais 

kügelchen sind bei uns got..ei.an. nicht mehr erlaubt


----------



## ChristophL (16. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Gestern abend losgezogen, aber nichtmal ein Zupfer, obwohl das Wetter perfekt war (lauer Wind, bedeckt und etwas Sonne).

mfg
Christoph


----------



## schwedi (16. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

kügelchen sind bei uns got..ei.an. nicht mehr erlaubt!!!

 Wenn ich sowas lese könnt ich k....n.

schwedi


----------



## Merlinrs (16. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Dann dürfte ja Teig auch nicht erlaubt sein. Würmer und Maden auch nicht ist ja Tierquälerei. Also gar nicht mehr Anglen.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es verboten ist mit Boilies zu angeln was verboten sein wird ist Zentnerweise davon anzufüttern


----------



## Veit (16. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Nach den zuletzt schwachen Vorstellungen an der Saale heute am späten Nachmittag mal ein Versuch am Teich in Großgräfendorf. 2 Karpfen konnte ich fangen, wenn auch in eher dürftigen Größen. Ein 42 cm Schuppi auf Maden an einer Futterkorbmontage und ein 48 cm langer Spiegler auf Schwimmbrot an freier Leine mit Fluocarbonvorfach.
Für diesen kleinen Teich war der 48er allerdings schon ein sehr ordentlicher Fisch.


----------



## H4cKt0r@Karpfen (17. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

War Samstag abend - samstag nacht- und sonntag morgens am see und alles was wir hatetn waren 2 (!) bisse........
der erste da is die angel baden gegangen und wurde erstma übern teich gezogen ....mein kumpel is hinterher gespruinge (p.s. was macht ihr eigentlich wenn ihr auf grund geht mit freilaufmontage ohne rodpod ?? )
und beim 2ten biss wurde schnur abgezogen weil wir bügel aufhatten dann hingelaufen angeschlagne, -> und dann war nichts mehr ....
hoffentlich wird nächst we rtichtig geiles wetter und hoffentlich kommen diese woche mein boilies .....


----------



## Veit (18. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Ich war gestern morgen mit Boardie murphy88 aus Merseburg an der Saale in Halle Karpfenangeln. Am vergangenen Wochenende hatten wir es schonmal passiert, aber aufgrund sehr unangenehmer Witterung lief da garnix auf Frolic. 2 Ukis und eine Mini-Brasse konnte ich mit Futterkorb und Maden der Saale noch entlocken.
Diesmal hatten wir alle Ruten mit Frolic gemacht und es hat deutlich besser gebissen. Karpfen waren leider nicht dabei, dafür recht viele Bisse von Weißfischen, von denen aber wie üblich nur vergleichsweise wenige hängenblieben. murphy88 konnte aber immerhin eine 50er Brasse und zwei Döbel von ca. 40 und 45 cm fangen und hatte auf "seinem Teil" des Futterplatzes auch mehr Bisse als ich. So hatte ich dann auch noch ein bisschen Pech, da ich zwei Mal Fischkontakt bekam, aber die Übeltäter gleich wieder ausschlitzen. Dementsprechend ein Schneideransitz für mich, aber ist ja nicht so schlimm, denn wenn ich schon jemanden an meine Stelle mitnehme freu ich mich ja auch wenn der dann dort erfolgreich ist, zumal ich dort noch oft genug angeln und fangen kann.
Anfang Mai wollen wir es wieder probieren und dann klappts hoffentlich auch mal mit ein paar dicken Karpfen.


----------



## Veit (18. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hatte heute morgen wieder eher Pech als Glück an der Saale. Es gab wesentlich weniger Bisse auf Frolic als gestern, aber zwei Fische blieben hängen. Ein schon fast kapitaler Döbel von 55 cm und ein kleinerer von etwa 40 cm. Dann kam tatsächlich nach langem mal wieder ein dicker Karpfen. Die Drillfreunde dauerte aber nur etwa ein Minute an, dann schlitzte der Haken aus. Danach tat sich rein garnichts mehr, nicht mal mehr ein Zupfer.


----------



## Veit (22. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hatte heute einen erfolreichen Angeltag am Dorfteich in Großgräfendorf. So gut konnte ich an diesem Gewässer seit zwei Jahren nicht mehr fangen.
Ich fing innerhalb von drei Stunden 7 Karpfen. Sicherlich mit durchschnittliche 40 und maximal 44 cm keine Riesen, allerdings auch keine Satzkarpfen sondern Wildbestand. Der Teich ist so kleine, dass die Karpfen dort halt nicht viel größer werden.
Vier der Karpfen bissen auf Schwimmbrot an freier Leine direkt im Schilf, die anderen gingen auf Maden an einer Futterkorbmontage direkt an der Schilfkante. Auf letztes Bissen noch ein Rotauge, eine Rotfeder und ein Barsch.


----------



## xBiker (22. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Wünsche allen ein Petri Heil.
Habe mich mal gerade Angemeldet um auch mal zu Wort kommen zu können.
Wie ich sehe habt ihr ja schon gute Fänge dieses Jahr gehabt.
War gerade letzten Mittwoch dieses Jahr zum ersten mal erfolgreich auf Karpfen der erste um 12.15 10 Pfund und gleich der zweite 12.50 12 Pfund leider danach garnichts mehr.
Tiefe 2,50 m, Monof. 0,35 und als Köder hatte ich klassisch Frolic, da leider auf Boilie nichts Biss.
Bilder werde ich bis Sonntag noch hochladen.


----------



## Veit (23. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Konnte heute nur 3 Karpfen am Teich in Großgräfendorf fangen. Wieder 40er Standertgröße. Zwei auf Maden, einer auf Futterkorb.


----------



## Veit (28. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Heute morgen hats an der Saale endlich mal wieder gerappelt. Nachdem ich wegen schlechtem Wetter die letzten Tage ausgesetzt hatte, war ich heute morgen bei einem tollen Sonnenaufgang am Start. 
Eine Stunde lang passierte nichts, dann ca. 7 Uhr signalisierte die zuckende Rutenspitze, dass sich was gehakt hatte. Da nicht mal Schnur vom Freilauf gezogen wurde, dachte ich es ist ein Döbel, doch nach dem Anhieb stellte sich raus, dass ein gewichtiger Karpfen am anderen Ende kämpft. Aber was für ein Pech, nachdem ich den Moosrücken schon einige Zeit im Drill hatte, wurde die Schnur schlaff. Ausgeschlitzt! *grrrrrr* Haken war ok, war einfach Unglück. 
Da es ja an meiner Stelle noch nicht so richtig gut lief, dachte ich schon es sollte die einzige Chance bleiben. Aber direkt nachdem ich die Rute neu ausgeworfen hatte (nicht mal eine Minute Wartezeit), raste die Schnur diesmal von der Rolle. Wieder ein Karpfen und nun verlief der Drill erfolgreich. Nach etwa einer Viertelstunde lag ein schön dicker Spiegler von 75 cm im Kescher. Nach ein paar Fotos durfte er zurück in seinen Lebensraum. Ich fütterte nach, es war dann zunächst wieder Ruhe bis um 9:30 Uhr nochmal ein heftiger Biss kam. Es könnte durchaus ein Karpfen gewesen sein, da die Rute gleich nen Satz Richtung Wasser machte. Der Anhieb ging dennoch ins Leere. 
Tja, es wäre mehr drin gewesen, aber nach langer Durststrecke trotzdem endlich mal wieder ein Karpfen der den Namen auch verdient hat und erstmals in diesem Jahr wieder mehrere Karpfenbisse an einem Tag an meiner Saale-Karpfenstelle. Köder war natürlich Frolic!
Ich hoffe die Beißlaune der Karpfen hält noch ein paar Tage an, so dass ich meine Festblei-Montage noch verbessern kann um Fehlbisse zu vermeiden.


----------



## robertb (28. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Da mir gerade langweilig ist stell ich mal ein paar Bilder rein. Mal sehen was der Spot dieses WE hergibt


----------



## H4cKt0r@Karpfen (28. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

na das kann ich auch 
is ein bild von meim handy daher nich soo giele quali hab ihn last year gefangen ^^ und hatte die bilder immer auf handy aber jetzt hab ich sie auch ma auf mein rechner geladen 
der karp is zwar nich ganz so groß wie deiner robertb aber immerhin :q  werd an dem spot dies we auich wieder angeln , da gins letztes jahr hammer ab #6 #6 

petri ...


----------



## Ultimate (28. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

So melde mich auch mal wieder!!! |wavey:  #h 
Werde jetzt meine kleine Angelpause beenden und endlich mal wieder auf Karpfen losziehen. 
Habe heute angefangen an unserem Vereinssee mit Bananen Boilis zu füttern (die Bananen Dinger sind schon letztes Jahr sau gut gegangen).

Gehe von Samstag auf Sonntag los - Wie es war erfahrt ihr Garantiert am Sonntag :q


----------



## Amazone01 (28. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*



			
				Ultimate schrieb:
			
		

> So melde mich auch mal wieder!!! |wavey:  #h
> Werde jetzt meine kleine Angelpause beenden und endlich mal wieder auf Karpfen losziehen.
> Habe heute angefangen an unserem Vereinssee mit Bananen Boilis zu füttern (die Bananen Dinger sind schon letztes Jahr sau gut gegangen).
> 
> Gehe von Samstag auf Sonntag los - Wie es war erfahrt ihr Garantiert am Sonntag :q




Ja Banane ist echt zu empfehlen, aber auch Vanille ist recht fängig :q


----------



## Veit (29. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Langsam läufts! Heute morgen nächster Erfolg für mich an der Saale in Halle. Fast eine Wiederholung des Vortages.
Ich hatte diesmal an einer Rute auf Saftey Bolt-Rig mit 150 g Birnenblei umgestellt. Die andere wie gehabt Inlineblei 120 g. Köder selbstverständlich Frolic. 
6 Uhr Angelstart. Erstmal wieder garnichts (überhaupt keine Weißfischzupfer). Punkt 7 Uhr Run auf Saftey Bolt. Nach konsequentem zehnminütigem Drill war ein schlanker, aber trotzdem sehr schöner Flussspiegler von 76 cm gelandet. Was dann passierte war noch krasser als der auch schon sehr schnelle zweite Biss gestern, wenngleich es kein Happy End gab. Nichteinmal 10!!! Sekunden nach Wiederauswerfen (der Erfolgsrute) und Schnur spannen wieder ein Run. Ich stand noch neben der Rute und hatte mich noch nicht mal hingesetzt. Diesmal muss es ein richtiger Koloss gewesen sein. Ich rannte mit krummer Peitsche auf die Spitze der Spundwand, doch war ich völlig machtslos. Der Karpfen zog sofort unter im Wasser liegende Bäume. Absolut unhaltbar. Konsequenz war ein Totalabriss. Später hatte ich dann noch an der Rute mit Inline-Blei einen starken Biss. Ich konnte den Fisch zwar haken, aber er schlitze schnell wieder aus. allerdings war es eindeutig nur ein Weißfisch. 
Kurz nach 9 Uhr Feierabend für heute. 

Nunja, wieder ein schöner Karpfen heute, aber ich hoffe natürlich, dass ich demnächst auch mal alle beißenden Karpfen landen kann.


----------



## Ultimate (29. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

@Amazone01
Vanille Boilis sind bei uns am See leider überhaupt nicht fängig in den letzten Jahren wurde damit kein einziger Karpfen gefangen! Komisch oder?? ;+


----------



## Veit (30. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Heute morgen an der Saale fing ich zunächst eine 50er Brasse und einen 53er Döbel auf Frolic, dann kam als ich nicht mehr damit gerechnet hatte um 9:30 Uhr doch noch ein Karpfenbiss. Aber ich hatte wieder kein Glück. Die Schnur hing an einem Hinderniss am Gewässergrund fest (ein schleifen war zu spüren). Zwar konnte ich durch heftiges Ziehen, die Montage wieder lösen, der Karpfen schlitze dabei aber aus.

Das Fazit der letzten drei Tage ist somit durchwachsen: Von fünf gehakten Karpfen nur zwei gelandet, aber immerhin beißen die Saalecarps nun endlich.


----------



## robertb (30. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Wenn solche Sachen wie Vanille oder etc nicht laufen, würde ich fischige Stinker nehmen die fangen fast überall.
Hatte gestern 5 Bisse 2 Karpfen, 1 Aaland/Nerfling wies aussieht und 2 gingen im Drill wieder flöten.
Mal schaun wies morgen läuft.


----------



## Amazone01 (30. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

@ Robert

Petri Heil!!!!


----------



## Ultimate (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Bei mir war gar nichts bewegendes los an unserem See haben die Karpfen das Leichen angefangen man sieht sie nur am Ufer zappeln.


----------



## Amazone01 (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Habe am Freitag diesen 19Pfder Spiegler gefangen.  (der 2te 19Pfd.er)
Gefangen mit Bananeboilie gegen 16.00Uhr. Von Tag zu Tag werden die immer "kräftiger", da hat man einen schönen Drill.


----------



## H4cKt0r@Karpfen (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Ich war dies Wochenende auch wieder los , am Vereinssee in Niedersachsen...
Wir waren so ziemlich das ganze wochenende los, und hatten nur ein biss auf karpfen wie deprimierend 
Am Samstag ging am Steg nichts auf karpfen und als es uns dann zu langweilig wurde ham wir noch 2 ruten auf hecht rausgekloppt mit Köfi und ham nen 40 cm Hecht gefangen , immerhin 
dann ham wir den platz gewechselt und ham dann samstag auf sonntag nachtangeln gemacht und hatten dann am sonntag morgens nen biss auf tutti frutti boilie den wir dann komischerweise vergeigt ham ...
am sonntag ham wir dann bis 15 uhr geangelt und sind dann abgehaun, es ging irgendwie verdammt wenig ich weis nich wieso ... an den boilies kanns nich liegen wir hatten noch ein mit mais draussen und ein mit frolic ..... 
und nu hab ich ne erkältung ^^ weil wir mitm schlafsack aufm steg gepennt ham, aber kalt wars irgendwie nich .


----------



## robertb (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hier noch 2 Burschen vom "Tag der Arbeit". War wirklich mühsam die 2 zu fangen 
der extreme Wetterumschwung und komische Pollen im Wasser liesen ab 9 Uhr morgens keine weiteren Fänge mehr zu.  #d 

Edit: Und wie üblich ein Nerfling der sich wieder mal an meinen selbergedrehten Murmeln vergriffen hat  |uhoh:


----------



## Manni1980 (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hi,

hab heute auch mal wieder was gefangen! Von 5 Bissen konnte ich 3 verwerten. Alles Schuppis, der größte hatte so ca. 12 Pfund. Mit Bildern kann ich leider nicht dienen, weil ich keine Digicam habe. Es ist echt der Hammer, war heute Morgen mit meinen Selbstgerollten fischen und hatte keinen Zupfer obwohl die Fische da waren. Es sind keine Scheißboilies, sondern ein sehr hochwertiger Fischmix mit GLM und Betain. Ich konnte ihnen zu schauen wie sie sie angesaugt haben und direkt wieder weg gespuckt haben. Heute Abend dann Top secret Käse in 16mm und schon hats wieder geknallt. Macht für mich irgenwie keinen Sinn, dass die guten verschmäht und die billigen vernascht werden!


----------



## Veit (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hatte heute nen tollen Vormittag an der Saale. Der bisher beste Karpfentag an meiner Stelle dieses Jahr. 3 schöne Spiegler von 66, 70 und 71 cm bissen auf Frolic. Beißzeiten: 7, 9 und 9:45 Uhr. Außerdem noch 3 Brassen, alle knappe 50 cm. 
Fehlbisse, Abrisse, Ausschlitzer oder Hänger gab es überhaupt nicht. 
Meine Montage scheint jetzt sehr gut zu funktionieren: Saftey-Bolt-Rig mit 120 g Kugelblei, 30 cm langes 35er Fluocarbonvorfach mit 6er Haken Nash Fang.


----------



## Flussbarschfan (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

... bei uns am See laichen die Karpfen auch ganz gewaltig... kümmern sich gar nich darum, wenn man nen halben Meter daneben steht... aber was für Brocken... nur leider sind sie nich so leicht zu finden, wenn sie nich son Lärm machen und sich fast gegenseitig an Land schieben#d 
..naja, war ja auch eigentlich wegen den Forelen am See.. und die ham wenigstens gebissen! :q 
naja... mal sehn was bei mir so Karpfenmäßig noch geht dieses Jahr...  
lg aus Bayern


----------



## Wedaufischer (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Letzten Samstag hatten mein Junge und ich 2 Schuppis von 67 und 69cm und noch 3 Brassen von 47, 53 und 57cm gefangen. Das beste war ein gleichzeitiger Biss an 2 Ruten. Die BR sangen richtig schön. Links und rechts eine Rute in der Hand, Baitrunner raus und Anschlag. Allerdings war dabei ein Aussteiger zu verzeichnen. Als ich meinem Jung die linke Rute übergab, war kein Widerstand an der rechten Rute zu spüren. Mein Jung drillte die 57er Brasse ganz toll.

Alle Fische wurden auf die althergebrachte Methode Mais am Haar gefangen.
Die Beißzeiten der Brassen waren zwischen 7:30 – 8:45. Die beiden Karpfen bissen zwischen 11:30 und 12:30.

Alles in Allem hat es Spaß gemacht so als unser Abschluss der Friedfischsaison in DE. In NL geht sie allerdings noch knapp einen Monat weiter.


----------



## Quallenfischer (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Moin#h
Ein kurzer Bericht:
Gestern mit einem Kumpel um 15.30 ans Wasser, unglaublich viele Leute am Teich|uhoh:. Also Zelt aufgebaut und ruten ausgelegt (mit selbstgerollten). Bis morgens kein einziger zupfer#t. Aber um 5.30Uhr Dauerton vom Bissanzeiger, ich hoch und an meine Rute. Anschlag, Run und ausgeschlitzt:c. Mein Kumpel hat alles verpennt|uhoh:. So gegen 12.00 kam dann noch ein Kumpel von mir und hat mit Mais geangelt, er hatte inner halben Stunde 2Karpfen. aber ich bin bei meinen Boilies geblieben und als nach ner Stunde ein 23Pfünder auf meiner Abhakmatte lag, da haben die aber Augen emacht:q. Bis 14.00 ist dann nichts mehr Passiert.


----------



## Quallenfischer (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Moin#h
Werde gleich mal wieder losziehen. Vielleicht fang ich ja was#c


----------



## Rutilus (4. Mai 2005)

*Karpfen aus Ostfriesland*

Moin.

Dann will ich auch mal berichten. Nachdem es bei ersten sporadischen Versuchen in diesem Jahr noch nicht mit dem ersten Karpfen 2005 geklappt hatte, sollte es von Montag Nachmittag bis Dienstag Abend mit zwei Kumpels zusammen erneut versucht werden, diesmal etwas besser vorbereitet - ab Freitag hatte ich drei Stellenmit Frolic "befüttert".

Von Montag 17.30 Uhr bis Dienstag morgen 9.oo Uhr tat sich allerdings recht wenig, abgesehen von einigen sporadischen Brassenzupfern.
Ca. 9.oo Uhr dann wie aus dem Nichts das langersehnte DauerPIEP und nach recht kurzem Drill lag ein 12pfündiger Spiegler auf der Matte - dieser war allerdings übersät mit unschönen roten Flecken ;+. Als mein Kumpel während des Drills meine zweite Rute aus dem Wasser nehmen wollte stellte er fest dass an dieser bereits ein kleiner Brassen "festsass, der aber scheinbar nicht kräftig genug war das 80g Blei zu bewegen.
Während wir den Karpfen versorgten, folgte auf der mittlerweile wieder eingeworfenen Rute der nächste Run - der aber diesmal auch gleich fischlos wieder vorbei war.
Um ca. 10.oo Uhr dann der Hammer"beifang" - der kleine Schuppi entpuppte sich im Kescher als eine Karausche von 46cm und 5 Pfd !!!!
Bis zum frühen NAchmittag ging dann nix mehr und wir packten ein.
Zum Abschied noch ein wenig Futter nachgeworfen und heute wollte ich dann nochmal den Vormittag verangeln. JEtzt mach ich's mal kürzer bevor's ein richtiger Roman wird .
5.30 Uhr am Wasser und bis 13.30 Uhr gab es 4 richtige Traum-Runs, 1 kleiner Carp (hatte ihn schon sehen können) konnte sich vom Haken befreien, nachdem er sich an einer Schilfwurzel festgesetzt hatte, 2 Spiegler von jeweils 17 Pfd. und ein (mein allererster) Schuppi von 16Pfd.
landeten im Kescher.

Was für zwei herrliche Tage :k - So kann das Jahr weitergehen !!!

Hoffe das war nicht zu viel geschrieben und das es bei euch genauso gut läuft.

Bis zum nächten Mal - Rutilus #h

Hier die 2 von gestern:


----------



## Rutilus (4. Mai 2005)

....und hier die 3 von heute:


----------



## EgoZocker (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Schöner Bericht und ebenso schöne Fotos!#6 
Dickes Petri!!


----------



## Quallenfischer (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Moin#h
Bin Heute um 13.30Uhr ans wasser gegangen. Um ca. 14.30Uhr hab ich dann einen Hecht auf Mais gefangen (was es nicht alles gibt#d). Hab dann um 18.00 noch einen 12Pfund Carp auf Frolic gefangen.


----------



## Silverstar (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

war von ca. 6-11 am wasser, dabei kam auch ein Spiegeler von 9pfd und 58cm raus....

Achja auf Wasserkugel mit Mais!


----------



## Veit (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

War heute morgen an der Saale in Halle mit Boardie Murphy88 Karpfenangeln. Es hat nicht gut gebissen. Murphy88 konnte auf Frolic 2 Brassen und einen kleinen Döbel fangen. Für mich sah es so aus als würde ich mit Frolic Schneider bleiben, hätte da nicht noch während des Einpackens (10 Uhr) ein 65 cm langer Schuppenkarpfen mein Frolic genommen. 
Da es so schlecht gebissen hatte, fischte ich zwischenzeitlich mit Spinnrute. Ein mittlerer Döbel ging auf kleinen, tieflaufenden Rapala-Wobbler in hellblau-gelb. auf einen Illex-Wobbler im Ukelei-Dekor hatte ich noch zwei heftige Fehlbisse und verlor einen mittelgroßen Karpfen durch Ausschlitzen, der allerdings nur (unabsichtlich) von außen gehakt war.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Also ich war am Wochenende auch ein bisschen Karpfenangeln und konnte 3 Spiegelkarpfen von 48cm(2kg),51cm(2,2kg) und 51cm mit 2,5kg landen. Alle Spiegler auf Mais


----------



## <Carp><2005> (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Ich konnte dieses WE 4 Karpfen (4,7,und zwei 8 Pfündler) auf die Schuppen legen. Alle wurden auf Frolic-Boilies gefangen. Ein Kollege von mir hatte mehr Glück und konnte einen 30er Spiegler landen.
Mfg.
<Carp><2005> :q


----------



## Carphunter 76 (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hy.

Ich war am WE mit nem Internetbekannten zum ersten mal fischen.
Wir fingen von Freitag bis Sonntag mittags 10 Spiegler.
21, 16, 14, 10 Pfund, sowie Carps von 3 bis 5 Pfund.
Dazu noch 5 Brassen von 3 bis 4 Pfund.
Das Wetter war bescheiden, aber die Fänge konnten sich sehen lassen.

Tilman


----------



## the doctor (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Moin


Ein Kumpel von mir konnte am Wochenende 3 Karpfen überlisten...
21 Pfd, 20pfd, und 33Pfd.
Ich bin allerdings auf Raubfisch gegangen und konnte nichts fangen:c 
Durfte nur Waten um seine Karpfen zu Keschern:q


----------



## goatzilla (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Ich war am Wochenende zwei Tage draussen bei mir am Weiher. Freitag und Sonntag -Samstag natürlich bei der Kürung des Meisters im Stadion dabei  - jeweils von 8 bis ca. 14 Uhr. Freitag hatte ich drei Runs, allerdings schaffte es nur ein zehn Pfünder bis auf die Matte. Am Sonntag ging in der Früh fast gar nichts, dafür dann aber ab Mittag. Der erste Run war gleich ziemlich heftig, und ich war bereits cirka fünf Minuten im Drill, als ich auf einmal einen Hänger hatte. Ich also die Hose aus und mit Boxershorts ins circa achte Grad kalte Wasser, aber es war nichts zu machen. Der Fisch hing in einer Tiefe von circa fünf Metern, und bei der Sicht hatte ich überhaupt keine Chance, an ihn ran zu kommen. Trotzdem müsste das Blei ohne Probleme von der Schnur gegangen sein, nachdem ich diese durchschnitt. 
Danach nochmal angefüttert, was mit drei Karpfen belohnt wurde. Mein Kumpel dagegen fing lediglich eine Forelle (ergo = Schneider!)


----------



## Veit (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

War heute früh an der Saale. Einen Karpfen bekam ich an den Haken, der schlitze leider schnell wieder aus. Weitere haben noch nicht gebissen, denke aber es liegt dran das die letzten zwei Tage recht kühl waren und die letzte Nacht sogar Bodenfrost. Für morgen bin ich sehr, sehr zuversichtlich...
Gefangen habe ich immerhin 2 Döbel und 3 Brassen. 
Köder natürlich Frolic.


----------



## Veit (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hab heute morgen an der Saale einen 68 cm langen Spiegelkarpfen erwischt außerdem ne Brassen, ein Döbel und eine Güster. Alles auf Frolic. Neben mir saß ein Boilieangler, der keine Fänge hatte. Wieder ein Beweis, dass Frolic an der Saale einfach der bessere Karpfenköder ist. Will allerdings nicht verschweigen, dass der Mann auch zwei schöne Abzieher hatte, aber was bringts wenn nix hängenbleibt?!
Nebenbei hab ich noch einen weiteren guten Döbel auf 9 cm langen Balzer-Wobbler im Rotaugendesing gefangen.


----------



## snofla (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

war am mittwoch gegen abend los 3schuppis und ne brasse grösster carper war ca 60cm 

köder war mais und schwimmbrot

allmählich werden sie in unseren gewässer wach und sind fast fertig mit dem ablaichen


----------



## STICHLING (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Tach


ich gehe heute wieder los  #h 

Bilder werden folgen     :q 



Sven


----------



## Veit (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hatte heute früh nen 70er Spiegelkarpfen auf Frolic an der Saale und nen Döbel. Nebenbei auf Effzett-Blinker (silber 30 g) einen kapitaler Döbel von rund 60 cm und ein etwas kleiner auf tieflaufenden Yad-Wobbler im Rotfederndesing. Boardie Murphy88 hatte einen 70er Hecht auf kupferfarbenen Effzettblinker, auf Frolic leider nur ein Döbel.


----------



## acker_666 (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Heute am Würzbacher Weiher ( Saarland ) ein 18 ner und ..






  ein Dieb :q






Köder Selfmade Vanille Boilie . Das Gewässer war voll Kraut aber dank 
Schlagschur hat's geklappt.


----------



## Veit (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

War heute morgen wieder an der Saale. Einen 67 cm langen Spiegelkarpfen auf Frolic dazu noch ein Döbel und eine Brasse. Auf Spinnrute diesmal leider bloß Fehlbisse.

Dann hatte ich noch das Vergenügen einen Karpfenangler aus der Nähe von Chemnitz und seine Freundin persönlich kennenzulernen. Er hatte mich mal angemailt wegen Karpfentipps für die Saale und so habe ich ihn dann zu einer Stelle geguidet, die nur unweit meiner Lieblingsstelle ist. Dort sitzt er nun schon zum dritten Mal und war jedesmal ziemlich erfolgreich. Auch bei seinem aktuellen Ansitz hat er bislang schon wieder vier Karpfenbisse seit gestern bekommen und konnte davon zwei schöne KArpfen von jeweils rund 20 Pfund auch landen. Da habe ich mich natürlich mitgefreut, dass es so gut klappt. Gefangen hat er übrigens alles auf Frolic-Boilies.
Mal sehen ob er bis morgen noch weitere Erfolge verbuchen kann.


----------



## Pilkman (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> ... er hatte mich mal angemailt wegen Karpfentipps für die Saale und so habe ich ihn dann zu einer Stelle geguidet, die nur unweit meiner Lieblingsstelle ist. Dort sitzt er nun schon zum dritten Mal und war jedesmal ziemlich erfolgreich.  ....



Respekt Veit, das ist wirklich ein netter Zug von Dir muss ich sagen! #6 
Die Geheimnistuerei ist ja unter den Karpfenanglern recht verbreitet - teilweise begründet, teilweise absolut unbegründet - aber sich untereinander auszuhelfen darf man dabei nicht vergessen.


----------



## Veit (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hab heute einen tollen Vormittag an der Saale erlebt, hatte aber zweimal leider auch Pech. 
Gleich zu Beginn konnte ich auf einen kleinen, silbernen Effzett-Blinker den 70er Hecht haken, den am Sonntag Murphy88 schon gefangen und zurückgesetzt hatte. Er hatte aber dummerweise tief geschluckt und ich hatte wie immer kein Stahlvorfach verwendet. So biss er mir dann leider die Schnur durch. Hab in meinen Leben noch nie mit Stahlvorfach geangelt und auch schon 47 Hechte gefangen ohne dass mir jemals einer die Schnur durchgebissen hatte. Heute hab ich halt doch mal Pech gehabt. Was solls, der nächste hängt wieder vorne. Bin auch guter Hoffnung, dass der Hecht wegen dem Mini-Blinker nicht zugrunde geht. 
Trotz dieses verpatzten Starts haben dann dafür die Karpfen super gebissen. Gegen 7 Uhr hatte ich kurz hintereinander erst einen 61er Schuppi und einen 69er Spiegler. Kurz vor 10 Uhr passierte dann das Unglück im Glück - Ein klassischer Doppelbiss. Den ersten der beiden konnte ich landen, es war ein 62er Spiegler. Der zweite Karpfen biss eine halbe Minute nach dem ersten, zog dann aber in der zeit als ich mit der anderen Rute drillte ins Gehölz. Damit muss man halt leben, wenn man an einer Topp-Stelle angelt!
Mein Karpfenanglerkollege aus Chemnitz hatte nicht so viel von der guten Beißlaune, an seiner Stelle hatte seit gestern nur noch ein Karpfen gebissen.

Mein Resultat der letzten 10 Karpfenansitze an der Saale: 17 Karpfenbisse insgesamt davon 12 Fische gelandet. Keiner kleiner als 61 cm, der größte 76 cm. Bei jedem Ansitz mindestens ein KArpfenbiss. Alles auf Frolic! Für all das hab ich immer nur ca. 4 Stunden angesessen. Bin wirklich zufrieden!


----------



## Veit (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Konnte heute früh schon nach kurzer Zeit einen schön fetten 75 cm-Spiegelkarpfen aus der Saale ziehen. Danach kam Angelkumpel Hendrik vorbei und bei mir biss kaum dass er da war der nächste Karpfen. Ich gab Hendrik die Rute, damit er drillen kann, aber der Karpfen schlitze schnell wieder aus. Kurz darauf nächster Karpfenbiss bei mir und Henni bekam seine zweite Chance von mir. Unglaublich, aber war. - Er konnte den selben Karpfen den ich zu Beginn gefangen und selbstverständlich zurückgesetzt hatte nochmals landen. Und obwohl nicht mal zwei Stunden Zeit zwischen den beiden Fängen lag, biss er beide Mal auf Frolic. Außerdem noch ein Döbel, den ich aber selbstrausgeholt hab. *stolz bin - ggg*


----------



## Kurzer (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hallo Veit,

schöne Berichte die Du hier veröffentlichst. Ich lese diese unheimlich gerne. Leg Dir doch mal ne DIGICAM zu, würde so gerne mal Bilder von den Fischen sehen! So'ne Kamera kostet doch nicht mehr so viel.

Gruß aus Leipzig


----------



## schwedi (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hey Veit besorg dir besser mal nen Job . Man wird richtig neidisch wenn man sieht wie oft du Zeit zum fischen hast.

schwedi


----------



## Flussbarschfan (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

war heut bis eben wieder mal auf karpfen am See... samt Freundin.. ham uns Picknick mitgenommen und ne Rute mit Mais ausgelegt... die Stelle die ich befische ist genial... ca. 30 m vom Ufer weg ist ne Insel, das Wasser zwischen Insel und Ufer ist ca. 6m tief... ich füttere immer wenn ich komme drei Handvoll Mais genau in die Mitte des "kanals", befische aber die erste Stunde den Bereich direkt an den Inseln, weil dort des öfteren größere Karpfen durchziehen und der Futterplatz erst mal entdeckt werden muss...

auf alle Fälle hatte ich heute nach knapp 10 Minuten an der besagten Insel einen Biss.... hat gleich mal etwa 10m von der Freilaufrolle gezogen... der Anhieb saß, aber nach ner Sekunde war der Druck weg.... Schnurbruch direkt am haken...
ich fische eigentlich immer mit diesen haken und sowas ist mir noch nie passiert.. ich dachte es wär ein Materialfehler.. also neu montiert und wieder ins Wasser...
nach ner Viertelstunde der nächste Biss... und wieder schnurbruch... ich war sowas von sauer.. hab dann nen starken aalhaken mit dickem Vorfach genommen... der nächste biss kam dann nachetwa ner halben Stunde.. diesmal hat das Material gehalten, war allerdings auch kein so großer wie die ersten Bisse... aber mit 53 cm doch ein schöner Fisch...
nach nem untermaßigen Karpfen vor den Inseln hab ich dann angel gewechselt und hab mit der Pose den Futterplatz befischt... der Köder war kaum im Wasser, da gings schon wieder rund... nach zwei vergurkten Anhieben saß wieder einer...wieder nur ein untermaßiger aber sie ham gebissen wie blöde..
um 22.15 Uhr dann nochmal nen Biss auf den Mais unter der Pose... schöner Drill, krumme Rute und mit nem 56er endete unser Angelabend... meine Freundin versteht jetz auf alle Fälle was ich so doll find am fischen... hab sie nämlich zwei karpfen drillen lassen... jetz hat sie Blut geleckt und hat gemeint wir könnten ja am WE nochmal zusammen gehn.. und sonst muss ich betteln, dass ich raus darf!#6


----------



## Veit (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

@ Kurzer: Ich bring die Bilder mal alle zu unserem Welsanglertreffen mit. Ist ein mächtiger Stapel! 
Im Board-Magazin sind ja öfters Mal Fotos von mir. In der Juni-Ausgabe wird dann zum Beispiel der 85er zu sehen sein, den ich dieses Jahr im April schon erwischt hatte.


----------



## Kurzer (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

@Veit alles klar! Bis dann!


----------



## ShogunZ (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hallo zusammen!

Jetzt kann ich auch mal erfreulichs berichten und zwar ist es mir heute früh gelungen meinen ersten Karpfen über 20 Pfund zu landen.
Er hatte genau 11,04 kg - gefangen habe ich diesen Karpfen auf Maiskette am Haar.
Das Gewässer war der Rhein-Main-Donau-Kanal.
Ich war natürlich überglücklich.

P.S. Er wurde von mir natürlich wieder zurückgesetzt.


----------



## honeybee (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Waren heute eigentlich nur zum Stippen unterwegs. Konnten aber 3 Karpfen verhaften. Gut, keine solche dicken wie Ihr sie immer fangt, aber immerhin|supergri 

46cm, 47cm und 51cm


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

@honeybee
|schild-g An der Stipp- oder Matchrute ist das doch richtig was!  #6 
Also son 50er am feinen Rotaugengeschirr ist doch was ganz anderes als ein Dicker am Karpfenkran, das gibt schönen Thrill!  :g


----------



## honeybee (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Danke AngelDet

Hatte nur immer etwas bammel das das 10er Vorfach die Mücke macht oder der 16er Haken nicht richtig sitzt.

Aber lustig war´s allemal und die größe ist ideal zum Räuchern.


----------



## Veit (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Tja, alles hat mal ein Ende... - Meine Karpfenserie auch!
War heute morgen mit Boardie Murphy88 an meiner Topp-Stelle an der Saale. Diesmal hat kein einziger Karpfen gebissen. Lediglich eine Brasse konnte ich auf Frolic fangen und noch einen Barsch auf Spinner.


----------



## Ultimate (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

War auch mal wieder drausen konnte aber in 2 Tagenleider nur einen 20 Pfünder fangen.
Schade!
Nächstes mal wirds besser


----------



## darth carper (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Komme gerade von einer Eine-Nacht-Sitzung zurück.
Nachts um 00:15 Uhr konnte ich einen Spiegler von 16,2 kg fangen. 
Morgens um 10:00 Uhr nahm dann noch ein Spiegelkarpfen von 9,7 kg meinen Köder, der in beiden Fällen aus einem Black Label Baits Grilled Kangaroo - Sinker und einem Frank Warwick Green Zing - Pop Up bestand.
Leider waren die Fische in einem körperlich recht schlechten Zustand, was wohl von der gerade beendeten Laichzeit kommt.


----------



## Veit (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Habe heute morgen an der Saale eine Enttäuschung erlebt. Das Wetter war schön, die Karpfen sahen es aber anders. Bin extra um 4 Uhr aus den Federn und halb 6 waren die Ruten ausgelegt. Bis 10 Uhr kein einziger Karpfenbiss auf meine Frolics. Lediglich die lästigen Döbel waren zugange. 5 Stück alle 40 - 50 cm und als Bonus auch noch eine Brasse. Beim Nebenbei-Spinnfischen passierte garnix.


----------



## Blackfoot (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

War gestern am See und konnte 2 Spiegelkarpfen landen,beide auf Made(48 und 52cm).
Auf Wurm war nixs.Habe die Wurmrute auf Frolic umgestellt,siehe da,gleich ein Biss.
Ist mir leider ausgeschlitzt.

Gruss Blackfoot!


----------



## Mr. Boilie (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Diesen Karpfen konnte ich vor zwei Wochen  an einer Kiesgrube bei Leipzig neben zwei anderen fangen.


----------



## Veit (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Heute früh an der Saale wieder nur 4 Döbel auf Frolic und noch ein fünfter auf tieflaufenden Salmo-Wobbler in Weißfischdesing. Kein Karpfenbiss!


----------



## Veit (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Nachdem ich gestern an der Saale bereits einen guten Karpfen durch Vorfachbruch verloren hatte (da lags allerdings wahrscheinlich an einem mies gebundenen Vorfach), ereignete sich das selbe heute erneut allerdings auf recht tragische weise. Ich wollte die Frolics wechseln, hatte die erste Rute schon neu ausgeworfen und dann sollte die zweite dran sein. Um die Montage einzuholen muss ich immer erst aufs Ende einer Spundwand laufen. Dort wechselte ich dann auch gleich den Köder. In dieser Zeit biss an der ersten Rute dann der Karpfen und durch das laute Rauschen des Wehrs am dem ich fische war der Bissanzeiger nicht zu hören. Als ich dann bemerkte, dass ein Karpfen gebissen hatte war es schon zu spät. Der war schon weit flussabwärts ins Gehölz gezogen. Danach gab es nur noch einen Döbel auf Frolic. 
Neben mir saß noch ein Stipper, der neben etlichen Brassen auch einen schönen Silberkarpfen fing und sich noch einen abriss. Der sollte später noch meinen Angeltag retten. Gegen 10 Uhr  holte ich die Karpfenruten ein und blinkerte am Wehr. Ich stellte mich dazu diesmal direkt auf die Wehrkrone ins Wasser. Das war riskant, brachte aber ein paar Döbelbisse, welche aber nicht hängen blieben. Während ich blinkerte packte der Stipper ein. Auch ich wollte dann bald nach Hause fahren. Dann sah ich aber wie es auf dem Futterplatz des Stippers dauernd raubte. Ich nahm ein kleinen, silbernen Effzett-Blinker 18g und hatte in der Folge mehrere sehr harte Bisse an der Futterstelle. Zunächst verlor ich zwei gute Fische durch ausschlitzen, wusste aber nicht was es war. Dann ein schöner Drill und ein Silberkarpfen von 74 cm kam zum Vorschein. Im Maul gehakt!!! Danach noch ein guter Ausschlitzer, als nächstes bloß eine Brasse, die im Rücken gehakt war und dann nochmal ein Silberkarpfen von 56 cm, der auch regulär gehakt war. Das war es dann allmählich, aber ich werde morgen mal versuchen ob diese Methode (Erst Füttern - Dann blinkern) noch weitere Erfolge bringt. Hatte noch kurzzeitig größere Spinnköder probiert, diese brachten aber keinen Fischkontakt.


----------



## Veit (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

War eben an der Saale mit Frolic. Wieder nur ein Karpfenbiss, aber diesmal konnte ich das Fischlein wenigstens landen. Und siehe da, es war ein guter. Ziemlich schlank aber 81 cm lang. Der hatte ordentlich Laichausschlag und die Milch quoll raus. Vielleicht der Grund warum zur Zeit nur relativ wenige Karpfen beißen. Das schöne Tier durfte wieder schwimmen. 2 Döbel bissen auch noch.


----------



## Veit (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Heute früh ein 68 cm langer Karpfen an der Saale und leider noch einer ausgeschlitzt.
Außerdem 3 Döbel. Köder: Frolic


----------



## Alleskönner (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Heute früh ein 68 cm langer Karpfen an der Saale und leider noch einer ausgeschlitzt.
> Außerdem 3 Döbel. Köder: Frolic


LOL,du gehst ja wohl jeden Tag angeln!?


----------



## Veit (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

@ Alleskönner: Wenn die Karpfen gerade gut beißen, dann jeden Tag!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Leute ich weiß nicht ob man das Karpfen nennen kann aber ich hatte heute nen 32er Graskarpfen auf der Matchrute. Klein aber oho. War ein guter Drill. hatte ja nur eine 18er Hauptschnur. Köder waren Maden


----------



## Veit (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Bin heute früh mit Boardie Murphy88 an der Saale Karpfenangeln gewesen. ENDLICH hat Murphy88 seinen ersten Saalekarpfen gefangen. Bisher hatten er bei unseren gemeinsamen Ansitzen ja leider immer nur wenig Glück. Aber diesmal ging ihm ein schöner Schuppenkarpfen von 65 cm an den Haken, welcher auch sein bisher größter ist. Hab mich echt für ihn gefreut und mir wars egal, dass ich diesmal keinen gefangen habe. 2 Döbel hatte ich noch beim Blinkern von der Krone des Wehrs an unserer Angelstelle auf Spinner bzw. Wobbler erwischt und Murphy88 hatte auch noch einen auf Frolic. Ganz zum Schluss bekam ich dann doch noch einen Karpfenbiss, aber gleich beim Anhieb war das 0,35er Fluocarbonvorfach durch. War das selbe mit dem ich gestern noch nen Karpfen gelandet hatte. Ist vielleicht im Drill beschädigt wurden ohne dass ich es sehen konnte. Naja, schade, aber was solls.
Trotzdem ein schöner sonniger Vormittag!


----------



## Rutilus (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

@Veit: Du gehst wirklich JEDEN Tag angeln, oder ? 
Würde ich aber auch machen, wenn ich an deiner Stelle wäre und gerade Zeit dafür hätte.

Ich war aber letzte Woche auch jeden Vormittag etwa von 5.oo - 11.oo Uhr unterwegs und konnte von Montag bis Donnerstag jeden Tag einen Karpfen überlisten, nur am Freitag war's leider nix.
Aber am Montag fing ich dafür meinen ersten über 20 Pfd. (22Pfd).
Wie man auf dem Bild sehen kann haben die Karpfen bei uns immer noch nicht abgelaicht, schöner Hängebauch 

Gruß - Rutilus


----------



## Veit (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Mir gingen heute morgen 2 Saale-Karpfen auf Frolic flöten. Beide abgerissen. Der erste weil wieder was mit dem Vorfach nicht stimmte. Weiß nicht wie das sein kann. Fische mit dem Vorfachmatarial (35er Fluocarbon) seit Anfang August letzten Jahres und hatte seit dem wirklich nur sehr wenige Abrisse. Jetzt plötzlich 3 Abrissen aus unklaren Gründen innerhalb wenigen Tagen. Der zweite Karpfen ging verloren, weil ich den Biss im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes verpennt habe. Bissanzeiger vergessen und in der Sonne eingenickt. Als ich wieder wach war, befand sich kaum noch Schnur auf der Rolle und der Karpfen längst ins Gehölz gezogen. 
Immerhin hatte ich danach beim Blinkern noch Glück mit nem 38er Barsch und 2 Döbeln.


----------



## Veit (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hatte heute früh an der Saale mit einer Frolic-Rute auf Karpfen geangelt und die andere mit Köderfisch an einer Posenmontage bestückt.
Auf Frolic fing ich gegen 9 Uhr einen schönen Spiegelkarpfen von 75 cm und vorher noch eine Brasse. 
Auf Köderfisch hatte ich zwei schöne Bisse, aber beide Male fasste der Haken leider nicht. Denke aber, dass es Döbel waren, da der Kopf des Köderfisches abgebissen war, was bei Döbelfehlbissen fast immer der Fall ist.


----------



## Amazone01 (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

@ Rutilus 
Petri, schöner Karpfen!


----------



## Rutilus (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

@Amazone01: Danke !! Und läuft's bei Dir / Euch auch noch so gut wie vor ein paar Wochen ? Hast ja lange nix mehr gepostet #h

Bei uns ist jetzt erst mal ein paar Tage Pause, letzte Nacht gab's keinen Pieper und das laute Klatschen im Flachwasser liess dann heute Morgen keinen Zweifel mehr wieso |supergri|supergri

Gruß - Rutilus


----------



## Pilkman (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Moin Rutilus,

aaahaa, da geht´s bei Euch jetzt also zur Sache...  ... mal schauen, einige Tiere hatten bei uns aber schon abgelaicht... hoffentlich ist der Rest bald durch.

Übrigens Glückwunsch zum ersten Ü20-Karpfen! Bei mir dauerte es dieses Jahr auch verdammt lange, bis ich meinen ersten richtig Dicken an der Leine hatte... begonnen hatte das Jahr nämlich mit Fischen zwischen 8 und 16 Pfund...


----------



## robertb (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

@ Pilkman Ist dein neuer Avatar der gleiche Fisch wie letztes Jahr ?

Sprich nochmal gefangen oder nur ein anderes Foto ?


----------



## Pilkman (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hi Robert,

sehr gut erkannt trotz kleinem Bild! #6

Nachdem ich den Fisch letztes Jahr das erste Mal auf der Matte hatte, habe ich ihn am vergangenen Wochenende wieder gefangen. Letztes Jahr hatte er noch 29 Pfund, vor ein paar Tagen hatte er bereits abgelaichte 31 Pfund. Eine schlanke Silouette mit einem nunmehr mördermäßig dicken Rücken, der sehr spritzige Drill war seit langem auch einer der längsten und härtesten.

Der Wiederfang ist recht erstaunlich bei knapp 300 Hektar Wasserfläche, aber ich habe ihn nur knapp 30 Meter neben seinem alten Fangplatz wieder auf einen unserer Fischboilies und einen 6er Fox Serie 2 erwischt. :m


----------



## Rutilus (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

@Pilkman:


> Übrigens Glückwunsch zum ersten Ü20-Karpfen!


Danke #6 !!!

Das es sich bei Deinem Avatar um den gleichen Karpfen handelt ist mir doch tatsächlcih gar nicht aufgefallen - schön, dass er noch zugelegt hat. Ist sicher ein tolles Gefühl so einen "alten Bekannten" wiederzusehen.

Gruß - Rutilus


----------



## Pilkman (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*



			
				Rutilus schrieb:
			
		

> ... ist sicher ein tolles Gefühl so einen "alten Bekannten" wiederzusehen. ...



Yupp, erst war´s nur ein Verdacht, aber der Vergleich des Schuppenbildes und anderer Merkmale auf Photos brachte dann die Sicherheit... #6

... schön zu wissen, dass er wieder seine Bahnen zieht... 

... für die Verwertung bei Mutti in der Küche muss irgendwann mal ein kleiner Fisch um 6 Pfund hinhalten...


----------



## Amazone01 (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*



			
				Rutilus schrieb:
			
		

> @Amazone01: Danke !! Und läuft's bei Dir / Euch auch noch so gut wie vor ein paar Wochen ? Hast ja lange nix mehr gepostet #h
> 
> Bei uns ist jetzt erst mal ein paar Tage Pause, letzte Nacht gab's keinen Pieper und das laute Klatschen im Flachwasser liess dann heute Morgen keinen Zweifel mehr wieso |supergri|supergri
> 
> Gruß - Rutilus




Im Moment gehen wir gar nicht angeln, was für eine Schande, aber das wird sich hoffentlich bald wieder ändern |uhoh:


----------



## eiserner (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

bin gerade aus Altfriedland zurück.
Nach meinem sechsten Anlauf hatte ich endlich Erfolg. Die Nacht brachte zwei Schuppenkarpfen
auf Frolic und ein Spiegelkarpfen auf Mais-Tigernusskette. Alle hatte in etwa 7 Pfund , hat auf 
jedenfall viel Spass gemacht .In der Zeit von 1.00- 4.00 Uhr konnte ich noch 4 Bisse nicht verwerten,
lag wohl daran das ich mal eingenickt bin.


----------



## Veit (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

War heute früh an der Saale. War recht ruhig. Schon kurz nach dem Auswerfen (6:15 Uhr) ging ein relativ kleiner (für die Saale zumindest) 60er SpiegelkArpfen an den Haken. Dann bis 10 Uhr nur noch drücken schwüles Wetter und eine Brasse und ein Döbel.


----------



## Veit (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Heute morgen an der Saale 2 Spiegelkarpfen 67 und 74 cm, ein Döbel und ne Brasse mit Frolic.


----------



## Dorschjäger (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hallo Veit, die Karpfen sind doch viel zu klein gewesen. Hoffe du verstehst Spaß.

Dorschjäger


----------



## Veit (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

 Klar! Die sind an der Saale immer so


----------



## Dorschjäger (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Veit, horch amol zua, das ist nürnbergerisch:

Wie fängst du und mit was solch kleine Karpfen ?


Dorschjäger


----------



## Veit (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Mit Frolic und Festbleimontage. Gehe immer an die selbe Stelle! DOrt beißen die Karpfen ziemlich zuverlässig immer zwischen 6 und 10 Uhr. DIe restliche Tageszeit ist an dem Platz nix zu holen.

Hab mal nen Bericht geschrieben, wo das ganze genau erklärt ist. Die 3 Karpfen auf den Fotos haben zum Beispiel auch alle an einem Vormittag gebissen. KLICK!


----------



## Knispel (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Mein Sohn in einer Nacht auf Top Secret Muschel :
Spiegel 17650 g
Spiegel 16500 g
Waller   15000 g
und ich................legen wir einmal den Mantel des Schweigens darüber............obwohl ich am Abend zuvor den gleichen Köder benutzte,


----------



## rob (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

bei uns läuft es momentan auch sehr gut.eigentlich jedes wochenende einige karpfen bis 9 kilo.
den burschen hab ich am sonntag am vormittag in der donau gefangen.hatte etwas über 10 kilo.
köder war ein in leberstinky eingelegtes muschelboilie.
der ging ordentlich ab!am abed davor hab ich noch einen grösseren im drill verloren.der hat sich ausgehängt weil die montage verwickelt war:c
najo
in der früh hab ich noch einen mit 5 kilo landen können.der war auch fit wie nur was und hat brav gekämpft.
lg rob


----------



## Soxl (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hey Rob  #h 

|schild-g  #r 
Wie man sieht, trotz Niedrigwasser noch Fisch in der Bucht, das beruhigt :m  Wir werden kommendes We wohl auch wieder am Start sein hoffe ich... Wenn ich auf den Kalender sehe, denk' ich mal Du wanderst aus auf den Wallerspot, oder? |kopfkrat  

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## rob (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

jau soxl!wasserstand zwar extrem niedrig in der bucht aber noch gut fischbar1
momentan sind sehr viel grosse karpfen in der bucht,alter was sich da abspielt.ich hab ja nur wenig gefischt ,da ich mit einem mädel am wasser übernachtet habe.die wollt ich nicht mit dem bissanzeiger in der nacht nerven:q
da wäre noch mehr drinnen gewesen.ich bin zwar voll heiss auf das ende der welsschonzeit,aber bei den fängen sollten wir es eigentlich hart angehen.
so von fr nachmittags bis samstag,mit boot und allem pipapo.könnt auch noch kuglen frisch rollen...aber frolic und maiskette funzen auch sehr gut(fette graser).
also wenn du lust auf ernst hast ruf mich an:m:q
dann leg ich halt so eine auf wels in der bucht über nacht aus...eventuell spann ich eine flache boje mit dem boot..so in der mitte von der bucht zur fahrinne...schau mer mal.lass hören wie es aussieht bei dir.
lg rob


----------



## posengucker (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hi Rob,

Petri zu den Fischen. Haste ja wieder ordentlich zugeschlagen  #6 

lg
Pogu


----------



## Veit (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hab heute morgen an der Saale die wohl bisher größte Sternstunde in meinem Anglerleben gehabt. Nachdem ich zusammen mit meinem Angelfreund Ditmar in den letzten Tagen einen neuen Platz an der Saale mit Frolic angefüttert hatte, wagte ich dort heute den ersten Ansitz. Mein Angelfreund hatte in den letzten drei Tagen dort schon mehrmals geangelt und konnte auch einen schönen 72er SpiegelkArpfen fangen, verlor aber leider auch zwei dicke Exemplare.
Heute dann meine Chance. Um 6 Uhr war ich da und fütterte mit fünf Händen Frolic an der Strömungskante an. Wenig später lagen die zwei Festbleimontagen mit Frolic am Platz. Bis 9 Uhr war ich mehr als enttäuscht von dem Platz. Ständig zupften Weißfische und von Karpfen war keine Spur. 3 Brassen und einen Döbel konnte ich bis dahin landen. Für mich war der Angelplatz gedanklich schon passe, denn ich dachte mir, dass bei den hervorragenden Bedingungen (schülwarm und trüb) an meinem alten Platz mehr los gewesen wäre. Doch dann rotierte der Freilauf meiner Rolle wieder erwarten doch. Es folgte ein zehnminütiger Drill auf Biegen und Brechen, denn ich musste meinen Gegner unbedingt von den im Wasser liegenden Bäumen fernhalten. Das gelang! Ich hatte den Fisch im Drill kleiner geschätzt, aber was ich dann landen konnte war ein absoluter Brocken. Stolze 90 cm maß der prächtige Spiegler und somit ist es mein größter Karpfen überhaupt. Mit erschrecken musste ich dann aber feststellen, dass auf meinem Fotoapperat nur noch ein Bild war. Und es kam wie es kommen musste. Dieses Bild, welches ich mit Selbstauslöser machen wollte wurde versaut, da der KArpfen im falschen Moment zappelte. Doch glücklicherweise wohnt mein Opa nicht weit entfernt und ich beorderte ihn inklusive eines neuen Films schnell ans Saaleufer. Den KArpfen hatte ich in der Zwischenzeit (nur ca. 10 Minuten) im Kescher (natürlich im Wasser) aufbewahrt. Dann schnell ein paar Bilder mit meinem Fotoapperat und der Digicam meines Opas, dann durfte mein persönlicher Traumfisch wieder davonschwimmen und ich hatte trotzdem ein Andenken "im Kasten".
Mein Opa musste dann gleich wieder fort, weil er noch einen Arzttermin hatte und ich warf meine Ruten nochmal neu aus. Es dauerte keine fünf Minute da klingelte die Glocke an der Rutenspitze schon wieder und Schnur zog von meiner Shimano Baitrunner. Schneller Drill und ein weiterer schöner Spiegler von 65 cm durfte nach einem Foto wieder schwimmen. Doch das war noch nicht genug des guten. Ich legte die Rute neu aus und wieder dauerte es nur wenige Minuten bis ein weiter KArpfen anbiss. Auch diesen schlanke Zeilkarpfen von 72 cm kam zurück in sein Element. Danach war dann Schluss von einer Güster mal abgesehen und 10:30 Uhr packte ich meinen Angelkram zusammen und trat nach diesem perfekten Angeltag den Heimweg an. Ein besonderer Dank gilt meinem Angelfreund Ditmar fürs Füttern und natürlich meinem lieben Opa fürs Fotografieren.
Da mein Opa ja wiegesagt auch ein Bild mit seiner Digicam von dem 90er gemacht hat, kann ich dieses in den nächsten Tagen hier auf jeden Fall reinstellen. Meine Großeltern haben zwar keinen Computer, aber ihre NAchbarn werden es mir dann per E-Mail zukommen lassen.


----------



## Rutilus (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Glückwunsch, Veit !!
Schöner Bericht #6 (Bin schon gespannt auf das Bild)

Gruß - Rutilus


----------



## Pilkman (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Glückwunsch Veit, bin auch gespannt auf das Pic von Deinem Fisch! 

Haste ´ne Ahnung, was der Fisch ungefähr gewogen hat? Schätzungen Dritter aufgrund der Species und der Länge kann man sich ja klemmen, da man die Wuchsform ja nicht kannte...  |kopfkrat ... Du fängst immer so schöne Fische, aber gibst für eine Bestimmung immer nur die Länge an - bei den meisten Karpfenanglen ist ja dagegen das Gewicht als Hauptgröße geläufiger geworden.


----------



## Veit (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hi Pilkman! 

Ich habe keine Fischwaage und keinen Wiegesack oder sowas. Mir ist das Gewicht ehrlichgesagt auch nicht so wichtig. Klar bleiben die größten Fische immer in guter Erinnerung, aber Hauptsache sind doch ein paar spritzige Drills und dazu vielleicht noch ein netter Sonnenaufgang am Flussufer. 
Glaube, wenn viele Karpfenangler würden mit dem Kopf schütteln, wenn sie mein "Camp" *gg* sehen würden. Die Ruten auf Erdsperren, Glocken an der Spitze (Piepser nur selten mal), kein Swinger oder sowas und ich sitze auf meinem Stuhl halt daneben. Aber bei mir an der Saale klappts gut. Betreibe halt keinen großen Trubel um die Karpfen, für mich sind sie schön zum Schnurstraffen. Ich habe von ALLEN KArpfen über 60 cm Fangfotos, werde auch irgendwann dieses Jahr mal alle von nem Bekannten einscannen lassen. Das Bild vom 90er kommt aber wiegesagt schon allerspätestens nächste Woche. Schätze mal der hatte irgendwas zwischen 20 und 30 Pfund. 
Wenn du Lust hast und dir der Weg nicht zu weit ist, kannste natürlich gerne mal bei mir vorbeikommen und an der Saale auch mal ein paar Carps zupfen. Du weißt ja, ich bin da ganz offen und zeige dir gerne mal ein paar schöne Plätze wo ein Carpprofi wie du garantiert mehr als nur einen Karpfen fängt, wenn schon ich mit meiner einfach Angellei Erfolg habe. Würde mich sehr freuen!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Booah cool Veit. petri-heil zu diesem Giganten. Ich freue mich auch schon auf das Foto. Ich denke der hatte schon seine 30Pfund. Petri-Heil. Ich wünschte ich würde mal so gut fangen. Bei uns gibts nur die winzlinge


----------



## Pilkman (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hallo Veit,

ganz ehrlich und teilweise auch selbstkritisch gesagt fangen im Endeffekt nur die letzten im Wasser liegenden Meter den Fisch und da machst Du es allem Anschein nach besser als ein Großteil der Angler, die sich Carphunter nennen. 

Alles andere wie Rodpods, teure Bissanzeiger, etc. sind genau genommen nur Beiwerk und teilweise auch Kult. Klar macht das Spaß, gestaltet vieles komfortabler und einfacher und man kann sich an dem ganzen Tackle auch freuen, weshalb ich nicht auch nicht auf das ganze Zeugs verzichten möchte - in der Beziehung wird man wohl nie erwachsen.  Die Fangergebnisse werden sich aber durch einen Haufen Tackle wohl kaum ändern. Ich glaube, dass Dich mehr Ausrüstung bei Deiner recht mobilen Art des Kurzansitzes auch nur belasten würde.

Insofern mach so weiter wie bisher und lass Dir da auch von keinem reinreden! #6

Für Deine Einladung zu ´nem gemeinsamen Fischen sag ich auf jeden Fall vielen Dank! Der Anfahrtsweg ist wirklich ziemlich dolle, aber vielleicht läßt sich da ja mal was arrangieren, wenn ich auf der Ecke sein sollte. Würd mich freuen! #h


----------



## Veit (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

@ Pilkman: Genauso sehe ich es! Die Montage muss stimmen. Da tüftle ich viel und versuche, das optimale zu finden. Genauso zählen die richtige Angelstelle und natürlich die Angelzeit. 
Würde mengenweise Tackle auch nicht ans Wasser bekommen, weil ich ja meist mit dem Fahrrad zum Angeln fahre.


----------



## Veit (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

War heute früh nochmal an der neuen Stelle. LEider diesmal kein Karpfenbiss. Nur 5 Brassen schnappten zu. Naja, ich denke mal das Wetter war heute nicht optimal. Schon wieder zu kühl, nicht mehr so schön schwül wie gestern. Macht nix, man kann nicht immer gewinnen.


----------



## Veit (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*





So ich hoffe das klappt jetzt.
Der 90er Spiegler. Ist leider nur ganz schlechte Bildqualität. Foto wurde mit zittriger Hand per Handy angefertigt. Werde nochmal ein besseres reinstellen.


----------



## Holger (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Glückwunsch, Veit !!! Ein Sahnefisch #6 #6 #6 Bin zwar überhaupt kein Karpfenfan (früher mal), sondern hab mich den Aalen & Zandern verschrieben, aber zu so einem Prachtburschen gratulier ich gerne.... 

Sie nicht zu vorsichtig in deiner Schätzung....ich denke eher das der Carpio so zwischen 26-30 Pfund hatte....Aber das Gewicht ist sekundär, wichtig ist nur der glückliche Moment des Fängers...#h


----------



## pfantomas (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Im dritten Anlauf hat es geklappt, der erste Graser in diesem Jahr.
Lange überfällig und hart erkämpft!








98cm, 9500gr auf Pfirsischboilie,100gr Safety Bold auf Leadcore, Combi-Stiffrig, 2er Nash Pattern 2 mit Line Alligner

Die Viecher stehen voll im Saft, 20 Minuten reines Drillvergnügen!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Warius (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*



			
				pfantomas schrieb:
			
		

> Die Viecher stehen voll im Saft, 20 Minuten reines Drillvergnügen!
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Glückwunsch, schönes Fischchen... ich muss weg...an die Elbe, füttern...!!!! :m  :m  :m


----------



## Siff-Cop (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

@ all , schöne fisch habtt ihr da gefangen.



Hab dann auch mal nach langer Zeit zugeschlagen auch wenn es nur klein war.

Das heißt für den Tümpel wo ich sie gefangen habe waren es schon große , ach s c h e i ß drauf Hauptsache endlich nen Karpfen.



Hab jetzt schon seit Wochen an dem Teich gesessen und nichts hat sich getan!!!! Dann bin ich einfach mal über Nacht geblieben, das heißt ich bin 

ausversehen eingeschlafen, man darf dort halt nicht Nachtangeln. Und bin dann 2 mal geweckt worden.



1. 59cm; 5,1kg ; 25.06.05 01:00 Uhr CFY Extreme Spicy 

2. 56cm 4,3kg ; 28.06.05 23:40 Uhr Pelzer Infernal chicken



Hab mir schon seit Wochen den Kopf zerbrochen warum die Jungens an diesem kleinen Teich nicht beißen wollen, anscheinend stehen die ungemein auf Mitternachts Snacks.



Beim 2. Fisch fing es just in dem Moment wo er gebissen hat an zu schütten wie Sau. Und das beste ne Stunde später kam dann das 2. Unwetter und dann ist mir was passiert was mir wirklich richtig angst gemacht hat. Plötzlich war es als blieb die Welt für 2 Sekunden stehen, echt war alles war ruhig und ich hörte nicht mal mehr das Unwetter, dann gab es ein komisches Geräusch es war ein knacken so als ob man einen Kurzschluss verursacht und sich ein Lichtbogen zündet. Und plötzlich macht es kawusch bummbruummmmmmmmmmmkrachbumsboom. Und ein Blitz fährt ungefähr 10-15 Meter von mir entfernt in einen Stahlzaun der nicht viel höher war als mein Schirm. Also mir ist das Herz fast stehen geblieben und die Hose war auch leicht feucht. Echt ich konnte fast nicht mehr atmen und hab mich so flach es geht auf die Liege gelegt bis das Unwetter einiger maßen weg war, ich kann gar nicht mehr sagen wie lange es gedauert hat. Aber sobald es weg war hab ich die Beine in die Hand genommen alles so schnell es ging eingepackt und bin davon gelaufen wobei ich die Rutentaschen so gut es geht nach unten gehalten habe damit da nichts mehr passieren kann. Man das war ein Erlebniß das ich echt nicht wiederholen möchte, aber es doch ganz geil ist es mal erlebt zu haben. Seit dem hab ich immer ein mulmiges gefühl wenn es Blitze und Donnert. An den Fisch wird ich mich noch lange erinnern.:q :q


----------



## pfantomas (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

@ Siff-Cop|wavey: 

Mal abgesehen davon, daß sich bei mir wahrscheinlich schlagartig der gesamte Darminhalt innerhalb 1/10 Sekunde verflüssigt hätte und dementsprechend schwer zu halten gewesen wäre;
wenn man`s überlebt, dann war das doch ein prickelndes Erlebnis, welches man nur 1x im Leben erlebt.
Also ein Highlight (übersetzt: Hochlicht = Gewitterleuchten), daß Du normalerweise verschlafen hättest.

Schönwetterangeln kann jeder, es lebe das Extremfishing!!!!#6 


#h Gruß Thomas


----------



## Pilkman (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

@ Achim123

Herrlicher Schuppie, Dein 32iger!!! #6

Und dann noch direkt nach dem Frühstück, besser kann´s nicht laufen... :m


----------



## robertb (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Petri Heil,

nur das richtige Halten solltest du noch ein bisschen üben   #h


----------



## Achim123 (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Halli

siiicher werd ich machen.


----------



## dropback (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Kleiner Workshop: So sehen Schuppis schöner aus
Trotzdem schöner Fisch


----------



## ChristophL (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Bei mir bissen sie auch wieder .

2x 50cm gelandet... 2 weitere gingen verloren (1x Karabiner zerfetzt und 1x in einen Baum geflüchtet - riß sich los ehe ich hinwaten konnte).


----------



## Mr. Boilie (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Diese 3 Schuppis konnte ich letztes Wochenende fangen. Wir fischten zu Zweit an einen Großen stark mit Kraut und Holz verseuchten Gewässer. Die Fische habe ich auf einer Entfernung von 400m gefangen. Genauer gesagt 397m dank GPS. Ohne diesem kleinen nützlichen Teil hätten wir bei diesem Nebel auch nicht mehr unsere Stelle am Ufer gefunden. Alle Fische bissen nur auf dieser einen Rute.


----------



## Ronen (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

endlich hats auch bei mir geklappt. 67er Spiegler im Elster Flutbecken auf Frolic.

Schade nur, dass manche zu blöd sind ordentlich zu fotografieren.


----------



## Pilkman (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

@ Mr.Boilie

Schöne Fische, aber das Fischen auf 400 Meter ist doch echt pure Schinderei finde ich...  #t ... ich habe erst einmal auf ebenfalls genau 408 Meter (GPS) gefischt, weil das Gewässer an diesem Teil einer Badewanne glich und lediglich die Uferzonen Erfolg versprachen, aber so richtig Spaß hat das nicht mehr gemacht. Respekt für Dein Durchhaltevermögen! #6

@ Ronen

Schade mit dem Photo. Wer war denn der "Könner"? Ein Spaziergänger? :m


----------



## Ronen (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Leider stammt dieser Dussel....dieses Photografische Embryo.... aus meiner Familie. Mein Brüderchen wars. *schäm


----------



## Fabian89 (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

ich hab heut nacht diesen karpfen von 75 cm aber nur 14 pfund gefangen.
in den see sind die fast alle so. eine mischung auf wild und schuppenkarpfen...


----------



## Veit (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Bin heute früh nach längerer Pause zusammen mit einem Angelfreund auch mal wieder auf Karpfen gegangen an der Stelle, wo ich neulich den 90er gefangen hatte.
Tja, nix wars. Mein Kollege, der die letzten Tage mit Boilies angefüttert hatte bekam überhaupt keinen Biss. Bei mir tat sich auf Frolic zwar ziemlich viel, aber leider alles nur Brassen (knapp 10) und Döbel (1).
Ich werde wohl doch wieder zu meiner alten Topp-Stelle zurückkehren. Die ist und bleibt am zuverlässigsten. Zumal ich auf so viele Brassen wie heute auch wirklich verzichten kann. Waren zwar alle recht groß (bis 60 cm), aber es muss nicht sein...


----------



## Karpfenchamp (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Ich werde es am Samstag auch mal wieder auf Karpfen probieren. Mal gucken was geht. ich hoffe es geht überhaupt etwas


----------



## Pilkman (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde es am Samstag auch mal wieder auf Karpfen probieren. Mal gucken was geht. ich hoffe es geht überhaupt etwas



Du sollst hier erzählen, was Du an Karpfen gefangen HAST und nicht, wann Du es versuchst...   :m


----------



## Ronen (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

lol....


----------



## ChristophL (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Und gestern abend noch ein weiterer Schuppi von 62cm...


----------



## GROßfisch Hunter (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Dienstag und mittwoch konnte ich jeweils 3 kleinere Karpfen (ca.40cm) auf schwimmbrot  fangen!!
Heute nacht fing ich nocheinen 40er Karpfen auf:
|uhoh:  2 (4cm. lange) KöFi´s die auf Grund für Aal bestimmt waren |uhoh: !!


----------



## Masterfischer (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Am Dienstag einen Schuppi von 27cm.(Genaueres hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=56614) 
Gruss Masterfischer


----------



## rob (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

junge junge!!!super fische die ihr da gefangen habt!
ein kräftiges petri!!
ich bin momentan draussen aus dem geschäft:m
welssaison:q:q
lg rob


----------



## CarphunterMF (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

War heute mit nash angeln haben 2 Karpfen gefangen!!!!

einer mit 16 Pfund und der andere hatte FAST 19 Pfund!!!!

MFG


----------



## naish (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*



			
				CarphunterMF schrieb:
			
		

> War heute mit nash angeln haben 2 Karpfen gefangen!!!!
> 
> einer mit 16 Pfund und der andere hatte FAST 19 Pfund!!!!
> 
> MFG


 
eigentlich haben wir ja drei gefangen, nur leider habe ich bei meinem ersten anschlag auf karpfen etwas zu fest angeschlagen. naja, anfängerpech#q 

im großen und ganzen guter fang für eine nacht, die bissanzeiger gingen fast genau alle 2 stunden los. fotos gibt es bei uns auf der seite.

gruss naish marcel


----------



## honeybee (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Wir waren heute auch nochmal los und ich konnte 2 schöne Karpfen fangen. Der erste war 41cm und der zweite war 46. Beide schwimmen wieder.|supergri


----------



## Veit (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Bin heute morgen mit Boardi Murphy88 an der Saale gewesen. Wie ich schon fast erwartet hatte ging mit Karpfen nach dem kühlen Wetter der letzten Tage nix. Murphy88 find diesmal leider garnix. Bei mir gingen komischerweise gleich mal 6 Döbel (für die stelle nicht mal wenig) an den Haken, von denen 4 in der 50er Kategorie lagen. Wenn das Wetter erstmal wieder beständig ist, wirds aber bestimmt auch mal wieder was mit Karpfen.


----------



## Rutilus (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Bei mir war's ganz anders als bei Veit. Die Karpfen haben sich gefreut, dass das Wasser jetzt etwas kühler ist und die Tage ordentlich durchgewirbelt wurde und hatten richtig Hunger. So konnte ich in der Nacht von gestern auf heute 5 Stück auf die Matte legen. Gewichte lagen zwischen 9½ und 16½ Pfund.

Gruß - Rutilus


----------



## Veit (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

@ Rutilus: Angelst du im Fluss oder im See?


----------



## Rutilus (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

@Veit: Im See - kann man also nicht direkt miteinander vergleichen...


----------



## Veit (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Jo, das dachte ich mir fast. Denke, dass sich das kühlere Wetter im See auch postiver auswirken KANN als im Fluss. An meiner recht strömungsreichen Stelle beißt es gerade bei heißem, schwülem Wetter am besten.


----------



## Veit (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Ich war letzte NAcht gemeinsam mit dem Boardi "elbefreak" an der Elbe in Wittenberg zum ersten Mal in meiner anglerischen Laufbahn gezielt auf Graskarpfen angeln. Leider ist mein Wunsch nach einem großen Graser noch nicht ganz in Erfüllung gegangen, aber dennoch fand ich es war ein schöner Ansitz. 
Wir fischten mit Hartmais an der Strömungskante in einer Buhne. elbefreak hatte reichlich gefüttert und an den Vortagen auch gut gefangen. 
Abends gingen zunächst einige Brassen an den Haken. Die Nacht verlief leider ruhig obwohl es ansonsten eigentlich die beste Zeit ist. Naja, die Graser wollten halt diesmal nicht so richtig. Am Morgen sollten die BRassen eigentlich wieder beginnen zu beißen, doch dies bleib weitgehend aus. Stattdessen bekam ich gegen 6 Uhr einen zaghaften Biss, bei dem ich eigentlich auch eine Brasse vermutete. Ich setzte den Anhieb und im gleichen Moment schoss ein etwa meterlanger Graskarpfen in voller Größe aus dem Wasser. Wirklich ein geiler Anblick!!! Leider schlitzte der Fisch bei dieser Aktion auch sofort wieder aus. Trotzdem bin ich jetzt total begeistert von diesen Fischen. Ich werden auf jeden Fall wiederkommen und dann muss der Riese wohl oder übel einen kurzen Landgang antreten  Ich möchte mich nochmal bei elbefreak für die sehr gute Vorbereitung und allgemein für den feinen Ansitz bedanken. Es kann halt nicht immer ein Großfisch im Kescher landen. Beim nächsten Mal klappts aber bestimmt.


----------



## Luigi 01 (1. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Schon seit Wochen bin ich an einem See auf Karpfen unterwegs, der nicht einfach zu beangeln ist! Habe aber nicht aufgegeben und am Samstag in der Nacht wurde ich auch belohnt!

Ein 27 Pfd. Spiegler konnte den Boilie nicht wieder stehen!

Habe so das Gefühl das noch einige Karpfen dort auf mich warten!


----------



## harti911 (1. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

@ Luigi 01


Petri Heil! Schöner Fisch! Das kann ich Dir glauben, dass das nach mehr riecht! #6


----------



## Pilkman (18. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hallo,

ich hab von Carpfighter zwei Bilder von seinem kapitalen Schuppenkarpfen mit der Bitte bekommen, die mal einzustellen.

Also hier sind sie... #h

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und ein digges TIGHT LINES!!!











Nähere Infos zum Fang gibt´s bestimmt gleich vom Carpfighter persönlich... #6


----------



## Carpfighter (18. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Danke Pilkman für die Mühen!
Kannst mir mal erklären wie ich ein Bild einfüge?

Also es war so:
Wie fast jeden 2. TAg fuhr ich an mein Hausgewässer!
Zum Glück war meine Lieblingsstelle frei und ich konnte mit meinem Freund dort ungestört angeln ! 
Dort kenne ich eine Stelle wo es kapitale irgendwie mgisch anzieht sie ist ca 15 m vom Ufer entfernt und von meinem Angelplatz 70m weit weg!

NAch dem ich ca einen halben kg Boilies angefüttert habe und meinen Formula 1(20mm)
mit Kryston Silkworm 25lbs einem 4er Patrigde F1 haken Noknot Line aligner 80gr Festbleimontage mit 60cm Leadcore ausgelegt hatte vergingen ca 3 Std. bis zum geilsten Run den ich je erlebte hatte!!

Ich goss gerade einen Strauch als der Bissanzeiger um Hilfe schrie!!(is immer so!!!)
piep,piep,piep,piepund dan mind20sec. DAuerton bis ich mit einem Grinser die Rute in der Hand hielt und einen tollen Widerstand spürte!
15min saugeiler DRill und dann die gewohnten Bangephasen am Ufer weil dort links und rechts nette Äste bis zur Wasserobfläche sind!
Bremse fester und pumpen !
Dann kam er es erste mal an die Oberfläche und schaute uns mit seinen Riesenkopf vertuzt an und zog nochmal 20 meter schnur von der Role doch dann lag er im Kescher!
Herausheben war nicht ganz so einfach weil es 50cm steil hinuntergeht aber ich schaffte es ;-)!!!
DAnn der Brocken beim Wiegen !
Das war der größte fisch den ich je in natura sah und fing!!
Dann die Waage mit netzwiegesack bei 20,5kg mein FReund meinte das Netzal hat ja auch noch ein Gewicht "Für mich ist es ein 20+ was es für dich ist ist mir wurscht!!
Einen Schuppi mit 93cm Länge!
Der geilste Tag meines Lebens!
Ich fing noch 8 andere bis 8kg!

lg und euch auch eien großen Fang Carpfighter


----------



## Pilkman (18. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*



			
				Carpfighter schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Pilkman für die Mühen!
> Kannst mir mal erklären wie ich ein Bild einfüge?...



Kein Problem, gern geschehen! #6

Bei so einem tollen Fang war das doch wohl selbstverständlich... #h

Ich habe die beiden Pics, die Du mir geschickt hast, bei Arcor (http://www.arcor.de/palb/start.jsp) hochgeladen und den Ablageort des Bildes bei Arcor (rechte Maustaste/Eigenschaften) über den Code [ IMG]www.Ablageort.de[ /IMG] - die beiden Leerzeichen hinter der eckigen Klammer müßtest Du jeweils entfernen - hier eingestellt.

Mußt Dich also z.B. dort registrieren, sowas müßte es aber auch unter österreichischen Seiten geben.


----------



## dropback (18. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*



			
				Carpfighter schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Pilkman für die Mühen!
> Dann die Waage mit netzwiegesack bei 20,5kg mein FReund meinte das Netzal hat ja auch noch ein Gewicht "Für mich ist es ein 20+ was es für dich ist ist mir wurscht!!


Schöner Fisch.
Aber warum ziehst du den Sack nicht ab? Sorry, aber sowas ist ja wohl nur #q .
Naja, hauptsache du bist zufrieden mit deinem "20+"...|supergri


----------



## Pilkman (18. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Meine Waymaster ist von vornherein auf die Safety Weigh Sling genullt, das erspart großes Gerechne im nachhinein. Je nach Ausführung des Sacks kannst Du aber um die 900 Gramm vom ermittelten Gewicht des Fisches abziehen, eine Netzversion einer Wiegeschlinge ist natürlich nochmal etwas leichter.


----------



## Carpfighter (18. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Ich habe eine Netz schlinge das Teil hat im Feuchten bzw. nassen Zustand nicht einmal einen halben kg!!
Dann ist es halt ein 20.1kg Karpfen!

Carpfighter


----------



## snofla (18. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*



			
				dropback schrieb:
			
		

> Schöner Fisch.
> Aber warum ziehst du den Sack nicht ab? Sorry, aber sowas ist ja wohl nur #q .
> Naja, hauptsache du bist zufrieden mit deinem "20+"...|supergri




das ist ne zitierung die häts dir auch sparen können #d  einfach nur zum kopfandenpfostenhauen #q 

@Carpfighter

wunderschöner fisch,einfach nur ein traum


----------



## JonasH (18. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

WOW CArpfighter einfach nur geil!!!


----------



## Carp4Fun (19. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hey Carpfighter, ganz großen #r 

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Das ist echt ein klasse Fisch, den du da an Land gezogen hast! Weiter so...#6 


Carp4Fun


----------



## T.C (19. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hi Carpfighter

Glückwunsch!!!

Da hast du ja einen wirklich schönen Karpfen gelandet, einfach klasse #6


----------



## Rutilus (19. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Herrlicher Fisch Carpfighter #6

Mach so weiter und stell ruhig mal wieder Bilder rein !!

Gruß - RUtilus


----------



## Carpfighter (19. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

JA danke das mit den Bildern krieg ich nicht so ganz auf die Reihe!!!
DAnke für die Glückwünsche , Euch auch einen  schönen Fang

lg Carpfighter


----------



## Veit (20. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Ich war heute morgen an der Saale auch mal wieder auf Karpfen angeln. Dat gibts doch wohl nicht! Erfahrungsgemäß war das Wetter heute perfekt. Trotzdem kein einziger KArpfenbiss. Stattdessen haben die Weißfische wieder Terror gemacht. 4 Brassen, 2 Döbel und sogar ein Aland - alle in stattlichen Größen - gingen auf Frolic. 
Hoffe mal morgen wirds mal wieder was mit nem schönen Moosbuckel.


----------



## Carphunter 76 (20. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

#r Genialer Fisch. Traumhaft. 20, 5 - 19, 9 (sch... drauf, wen interessiert das ,
es ist ein wirklich schöner Fisch, das zählt viel mehr als die zahlen !!! )

er ist dir wahrscheinlich wieder ins Wasser gerutscht ? Dann fängst du ihn mit 25 Kilo wieder !


Ich hatte heut morgen in einer Stunde 4 Schuppis an der Matchrute. (Kindergarten)

Komischerweise keine Karauschen. Hatte einen Hooker Pellet von Sensas in Black Mussel getestet.(na ja, steht auch nicht "für Karauschen" auf der Packung  #c )

Gutes Beißwetter !


----------



## Carpfighter (20. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

War jetzt erst wieder mal fischen und fing insgesamt 4Armur + 6 Karpfen der schwerste leider nur 8kg und ein Schwarzer Armur 83 cm und 6kg!!! :m  :m  :l 
Gefangen mit Pelzer-Baits!!

lg Carpfighter


----------



## Hechthunter21 (21. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Carpfighter zu all den Fängen ein Großes  Petri...!!!#6#6#6

Bei dem Bericht 1 zu deinem gr.Karpfen könnte man  glatt meinen du schreibst von der Begegnung mit der Frau deines Lebens...|kopfkrat







mit etwas Phantasie


----------



## Carpfighter (21. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

War ja auch so !! :q  :q  :q 
Ich meine zeige mir mal eine FRau die geiler ist als der Karpfen!!

lg CArpfighter


----------



## Karpfenchamp (21. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Findet ihr nicht auch dass ein Karpfen stärker kämpft als ne Barbe? Ja oder? Dann stimmt mal ab: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=858383&posted=1#post858383


----------



## ThomasRö (21. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Schiebung! Jetzt kann ich wohl einpacken ^^


----------



## Veit (22. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hab heute vormittag meine ersten beiden Karpfen seit weit über einem Monat gefangen (in der Zeit habe ich kaum drauf geangelt). Nachdem der gestrige Versuch mit Boardi Murphy88 an der Saale völlig erfolglos war (3 Döbel zu zweit) probierte ich es diesmal am Schochwitzer Teich. Und da lief auch endlich was. 2 Spiegler von 52 und 62 cm gingen auf Maden an einer Futterkorbmontage. Wahrlich keine Riesen aber endlich mal wieder KARPFEN!!! Am feinen Gerät haben, die auch schon Spass gemacht.


----------



## davis (22. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Perti ihr Karpfenfischer!

Mensch mensch....wenn ich mir das hier immer so anschaue werd ich ja ganz neidisch....immer so klasse Fische hier zu sehen....#6
Hoffe ich fang auch endlich mal mein ersten großen Karpfen.....naja bin ja noch nich lang im carphunter-geschäft:q

Nachher gehts wieder los.....mal sehen obs klappt.....|kopfkrat.....Parole: "Niemals aufgeben":m

mfg

davis


----------



## Alleskönner (23. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

@Carpfighter,was für ein Gewässer ist das(also nicht Name und wo der ist)Ist das ein riesen See oder ist es ein kleiner Tümpel????


----------



## c0re (23. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hallo zusammen,
konnte auch mal wieder welche überlisten. der schuppi hatte so 12pfund und der Spigler so um die 10pfund. das gewicht von der schleie weis ich nicht, schätzungsweise 3pfund.
















mfg.c0re


----------



## Karpfenfischer (27. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

gestern hat es auch mal bei mir wieder geklappt. Nachdem ich seit über einem Monat keinen Karpfen mehr drillen konnte, hab ich mich entschlossen an eine andere Stelle zu gehen. An dieser Stelle konnte ich schon schöne Karpfen fangen. An diesem Tag hat wirklich alles gepasst, gutes Wetter, kein Schiffsverkehr, aktive Fische und natürlich Fänge!
Also, ich hab meine Rute fertig gemacht, ausgeschmissen, meinen Stuhl aufgebaut und dann etwas futter eingeworfen. Nach ca. 30 min der erste kurze Biss, allerdings war es wohl was kleineres. Ich holte die Montage ein, bestückte den haken neu und warf die Montage wieder aus. Dann beschloss ich etwas im Katalog und der F&F zu blättern. Plötzlich ein kräftiger Biss und der Anschlag saß. Ein schöner Drill bekann und der Karpfen stellte sich größer heraus, also ich vermutete. Die Landung war erfolgreich, ich versorgte den fisch sorgsam und schoß schnell zwei Fotos. Der Fisch ist zwar kein Riese, aber dennoch ein schöner buckliger Spiegler. Auf dem Foto wirkt er etwas kleiner, da er gerade seine Schwanzflosse nach vorne schlug und indem Moment der Selbstauslöser ging.
 http://img388.*ih.us/img388/3921/bild0144fw.jpg 
als ich den FIsch wieder zurück in sein Element gesetzt hatte, schnell den Haken bestückt und wieder ausgeworfen, genau an die Futterstelle    Nach kurzer Zeit dann ein sehr lahmer biss, ich zog raus und merkte kleinen Widerstand und am Haken hing ne kleine Rotauge   
Haken bestückt ausgeworfen, wieder etwas gefüttert und bequem gemacht. Es war ca. 20 Uhr als der Bissanzeiger wieder loshäulte, der Anschlag saß wieder und wieder ein schöner Karpfen, der für seine Größe schon recht gut nach vorne ging. Der Fisch war an Land, schnell versorgt und wieder Fotos gemacht.
 http://img362.*ih.us/img362/1294/bild0204mn.jpg 
Dann kam auch schon mein Dad, der mich an diesem Tage mal abholte, ich packte meine sieben Sachen und fuhr dann in bester Laune nach Hause. Ich hoffe, dass sich am heutigen Tage nochmal was an dem Platz tut und ich vllt. einen 10 Pfünder (oder aufwärts) überlisten kann.
Für alle die es interessiert, mein Angelplatz war ein Seitenarm vom RMD-Kanal, da fließt auch der ALte Kanal rein. Seht am besten selbst:
 http://img371.*ih.us/img371/6973/bild0185sx.jpg


----------



## WernerS (29. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hallo zusammen,

wollte ich eigentlich am Samstag reinstellen, aber das DSL ist ausgefallen und die Telekom hats eben erst wieder zum laufen gebracht. 

Fangtag: Samstag 27.08, 07.30 h
Länge: 85 cm
Gew: 30 Pfd.
Ort: Main bei Kitzingen

Bin schwimmen gegangen, als er sich im Gebüsch festhängte und als Dank für die Befreiung sind wir noch eine Runde syncronschwimmen gegangen... ich jedoch mit einer 360er in der Hand. #6

PS: Wollte ein Bild anhängen, aber der schreibt, die Datei ist zu groß, muss mich mal erkundigen, wie ich das hinkriege, dann folgt noch das Bild.


----------



## WernerS (29. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

So, mal sehen ob das Bild was wird...


----------



## WernerS (29. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

eins hab ich noch...


----------



## T.Racer666 (30. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hallo!

War gestern an einem alten Steinbruchweiher angeln und da auf Raubfisch irgendwie nix ging hab ichs mal auf Karpfen versucht. Raus bekommen habe ich dann
einen Schuppi etwas uber 60cm und 5,5kg,

einen Spiegelkarpfen auch so fast 60cm und 4,6kg

und noch einen Spiegler von 54cm und ? kg.

Alle auf Mais gefangen. Angefüttert habe ich mit Mais/Paniermehl und Vanille Aroma.
Mit einem Schuppi hatte ich noch einen 4 Minuten tanz der aber dann ausschlitzte(aber gesehn hab ich ihn ) und noch 2 kurze Drills die es nicht bis in den Kescher geschaft haben. War leider alleine und habe deshalb kein Foto mit mir drauf. 

#c Frage#c Kennt sich jemand am Rhein bei Mühlheim Karlich aus kurz vor der Alten eisenbahnbrücke? Gibt es da auch schöne Karpfen und wie fische ich da am besten?


Biss dahin dann mal... T.Racer


----------



## ChristophL (30. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Schöne Bilder.

Der einzige Carp meiner letzten Sessions war die Rute von jemand der wohl seine Bremse nicht auf hatte.... )


----------



## Flussbarschfan (5. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

War gestern mal wieder auf Schleien am Vereinssee.. war ein super Tag... allerdings wurde es dann zum Karpfenansitz #6 

bin um ca. 16.30 Uhr am Wasser gewesen, paar Handoll mais gefüttert, und nach ner Viertelstunde der erste Biss... war zwar nur ne Rotfeder, aber immerhin waren die Fische aktiv... gegen 18.00 Uhr dann der erste Karpfenbiss... nach schönem Drill ein knapp 50er Karpfen, der allerdings schon geschluckt hatte (die Sonne stnad so doof, dass ich die Pose nicht gescheit sehn konnte). erst als ich gesehn hab, dass die Schnur wandert hab ich angeschlagen... naja, drum hab ich ihn mitgenommen und den gibts gleich zu Mittag! :q 
Dann war erstmal Ruhe, etwa 1 Stunde später fing das beißen wieder an... zwischen 19 und 20. 30 Uhr konnte ich noch drei Spiegler zwischen 45 und 50 cm überlisten, die aer alle wieder schwimmen durften... ich glaub einen Schleienbiss hatte ich... ist allerdings im Drill ausgeschlitzt...#c


----------



## Mr. Boilie (5. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Konnte letztes WE diesen schönen Schuppi überlisten.


----------



## carpjunkie (5. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

hallo!
sag mal mr.boilie,
wie schwer war der schuppi?
und wie weit haste den nach vorn gehalten?;+


----------



## Mr. Boilie (5. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

der is 72cm und 10,2 kg schwer


----------



## Sveni90 (5. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Bin gerade vom angeln gekommen!
Hatte einen schuppi von 15pfund und einen spiegler von 10 pfund beide auf matrix.
Petri


----------



## zander55 (11. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

War gerade am Burgsee.
Konnte zwei Schuppis von 50cm und 59cm auf Hartmais fangen.


----------



## Sveni90 (12. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hatte gestern 3 schuppis der größe 20 pfund alle auf abgekochten hartmais innerhalb von einer stunde und dann war für den rest des tages ruhe mit dem beissen.


----------



## zander55 (13. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hatte eben am Burgsee 4 Schuppies von 44 cm, 49 cm, 63 cm und 66 cm auf gequollenen Hartmais. Außerdem verlor ich noch einen Karpfen durch Ausschlitzen.


----------



## Sveni90 (20. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

ich habe gestern abend einen 10pfund spiegler auf köfi gefangen das war aber nicht der erste


----------



## T.Racer666 (21. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Ne ne ne, Sachen gibts#d ;+ #d 

ABER TROTZDEM:

Petri Heil!


Ps: Hatte dieses Jahr einen 27Pfünder auf einen Spinner gefangen.#d #d #d


----------



## Rom (22. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Tach,:g 
am Wochenende in der Elbe mit Hartmaiskette überlistet. 1 Meter, 34 Pfd. Schwimmt wieder. 

Gruß ROM


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (22. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*



			
				Angler2004 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> ... wenn ich jetzt mit mais angle mit was soll ich dann füttern? evtl, ein gemisch aus karpfen fertig futter und mais?


 
probiere einen gemisch aus maispellets und hartmais. die lockwirkung ist super und der fangerfolg wird sich bald einstellen. am besten bringst du das futter mit einem futterrocket raus das ist punktuell und besser als pva beutel bei anfüttern. angel am besten in 2 tiefen und kleiche die tiefen nach den ersten bissen an. habe gute erfolge mit mais und pellets gehabt. bei boilies nehme ich gerne "tigernut". es ist in jeder jahreszeit gut fängig. mit scopex habe ich auch dieses jahr schon probiert und nix bekommen. viel glück und fette beute.|wavey:


----------



## carper_83 (22. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~#h ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## ShogunZ (22. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

War gestern auch mal wieder am Rhein-Main-Donau Kanal und habe dabei einen schönen Schuppenkarpfen mit 7,76kg und 73cm landen können.
Daraufhin habe ich kurze Zeit später einen weiteren schönen Run bekommen, den ich leider kurz vorm Ufer wieder verlor.
Es war ein wunderschön gezeichneter Spiegelkarpfen. Ich schätze ihn auf gute 20 Pfund.
Gegen Abend konnte ich noch einen kleinen Spiegler mit 4,67 kg überlisten.
Die beiden Karpfen schwimmen wieder quicklebendig in ihrem Element.
Ach ja, Köder war beim Schuppi ne Hartmaiskette und der Spiegler biss auf selbstgerollte Frolicboilies <---der erste, aber hoffentlich nicht letzte seiner Art auf die Selfmades.
Hatte leider keine Digicam mit, werd aber heute nochmal nen Kurzansitz mit Digicam wagen.
Wünsche jedem hier ein kräftiges Petri Heil.
Gruß Tom


----------



## EgoZocker (22. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

@ ShoGunz


Wie stellst du die Frolic-Boilies eigentlich her? Einfach nur Frolic zermahlen, Eier dazu und kochen, oder gehört sonst noch was dazu? |kopfkrat 
Möchte es nämlich auch mal damit versuchen.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Veit (25. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

War heute früh mit Boardi Murphy88 an der Saale. Murphy fischte mit Boilie, ich wie immer mit Frolic. Da es nur einen Karpfenbiss gab kann man nun nicht eindeutig sagen, dass einer der beiden Köder fängiger ist. Der gefangene KArpfen hatte etwa 75 cm (kein Maßband dabei) und biss bei mir auf Frolic. Außerdem gabs noch einen Döbel auf diesen Köder. Foto wird noch nachgereicht.


----------



## ShogunZ (25. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hallo zusammen!
Hier ein kleiner Bericht eines schönen Angeltages an unserem RMD Kanal.
Mein Vater, einige Arbeitskollegen und ich trafen uns heute um 6.30 Uhr an einem schönen Stück unseres RMD Kanals.
Begonne wurde unser Treffen mit einem orig. bayrischem "Weißwurschtfrühstück" - mhm.
Wir fischten hauptsächlich auf Karpfen und es sollte ein super Angeltag werden.
Es wurden gleich etliche Weißfische, wie Nasen, Brassen und Co erbeutet.
Ich fischte mit Hartmais und Boilie gezielt auf Karpfen.
Ich bekam erst relativ spät nen schönen Biss. Nach erfolgreichem und sehr hartem Drill konnte ich diesen schönen Schuppenkarpfen landen.




Er wog gute 18 Pfund.
Nur kurze Zeit später hörte ich von weiten einen wunderbaren Dauerton meines Bissanzeigers.  :q 
Nach kurzem Drill kam ein sehr schön gezeichneter Schuppenkarpfen von 10 Pfund an Land.




Nach einer Flaute von ca. 2 Stunden bekam nun auch mein Vater seinen lang ersehnten Biss.
Zum Vorschein kam ein goldgelber Spiegelkarpfen. Es war einer der schönsten seiner Art, den ich bisher betrachten durfte.
Sein Gewicht betrug genau 16 Pfund.
Hier nun das Bild:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nun war wieder ESSEN angesagt - unser Grillmeister war an der Reihe.
Wie es kommen musste, genoss ich gerade mein Steak als ich von den anderen aufgefordert wurde, doch meinen Bissanzeiger ruhig zu stellen (denn ein nerviger Dauerton störte sie wohl beim Essen)
Ich konnte  einen Spiegelkarpfen mit 14 Pfund landen.




Bitte schaut euch den Karpfen an und nicht mich - mein Vater hat mich wohl zum falschen Zeitpunkt erwischt.
Alle Karpfen wurden auf Hartmais gefangen.
Unser Angeltag endete um 14.15 Uhr
Für diesen Platz waren die Fangergebnisse nicht schlecht, das muss man sagen - doch insgeheim hatte ich doch mit nem 20+ geliebäugelt.
Alle Fische wurden natürlich wieder in ihr Element zurückgesetzt.
Allen ein kräftiges Petri Heil

Tom


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (25. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

steht auch unter rotaugenplage:

99cm,  15,7 kg

amurkarpfen auf mais!


----------



## Franz_16 (25. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

War heute abend schnell noch 1,5 Stunden am Vereinssee... 4 Karpfen auf Frolic.. leider nix über 10 Pfd. dabei 

werd morgen früh nochmal losziehen... vielleicht klappts ja doch mal mit einem größeren 

@Thomas
schöner Bericht #6, Petri Heil


----------



## Siff-Cop (26. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Dag

war gestern 3 Stunden am Vereinsteich. 
Konnte einen sehr schönen Schuppenkarpfen von 56cm auf CFY Extreme Spicy fangen, Fangzeit war so gegen 17:30. 2 Weitere Bisse und ein paar Zupfer konnte ich leider nicht verwerten. Aber sie beißen #6, agah agah #w :q


----------



## Miss-Esox (26. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hier meine drei größten.
Spiegler: 81cm, 25Pfd
             92cm, 36Pfd

Grasfisch: 97cm, 30Pfd


----------



## michel1209 (26. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

@Hechtnixe #h, schöne Fische, gratuliere!
Rom


----------



## Rom (26. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

ähm, sorry, hab den account meines bruders versehentlich benutzt.
@Hechtnixe, sehr schöne Fische. Petri

ROM


----------



## zander55 (26. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

War eben am Burgsee. 
In 4 stunden konnte ich drei Schuppenkarpfen von 49cm, 63cm und 71cm fangen. 
Alle fische Bissen auf  Hartmais.


----------



## just_a_placebo (27. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Auch von mir mal ein pic von meinem bisher schwersten Karpfen. knapp 20 Pfund hatte der gute und Biss auf nen 20er Ananasboilie von Masterbaits. Ist allerdings schon ein paar Wochen her. Da ich fast nie auf Karpfen fische, freue ich mich umso mehr auch mal nen zumindest mittleres Exemplar auf die Flossen gelegt zu haben.


----------



## Sveni90 (27. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Ich war gestern und hatte einen schuppi von 15 pfund.
Und dann hatte ich gegen 21:30uhr einen biss aber den habe ich mit meiner 3lbs rute nicht zu halten bekommen der machte immer geradeaus dann ist die 18er geflochtene gerissen.:-(


----------



## pfantomas (29. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

*Letzte mehrtägige Session unter widrigsten Bedingungen:*

- unbekanntes Altwasser mit fallendem Wasserstand
- Unmengen von vermeindlichen Hotspods
- Wind von der falschen Seite
- knöcheltiefer Schlamm am Ufer
- beißfreudige Brachsen
- Milliarden beißfreudige Schnaken
- Tackle schleppen über losen Kies (Muskelkater vom Feinsten)
- 3 frustrierte Karpfenangler

und dann 6 Stunden vor Aufbruch, der schönste Weckruf der Welt:
Dauerton vom meinem RX-Receiver

Um´s kurz zu machen: 88cm, 36 Pfund



















Pfantomas hat zugeschlagen, man darf die Hoffnung halt nie aufgeben!!!

so long, Gruß Thomas |wavey:


----------



## Rutilus (29. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

@Pfantomas: Schöne Fotos, schöner Fisch :m


----------



## STICHLING (30. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hu 

die zwei Zarten konnte ich am Dienstag überlisten.


----------



## Ultimate (30. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Wirklich shöner Fisch Pfantomas wo liegt den das Altwasser??


----------



## master angler 05 (30. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

würde ich dir empfehlen aber ich würde auch mit was anderem füttern


----------



## Sveni90 (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Ich war gestern mal wieder(ja im regen) von 13-23 uhr angeln und 21:30 erfolgte mein erster biss auf mais nach dem drill lag ein 90cm langer und 21pfund schwerer Graser vor mir. *freu*
Fotos kommen später


----------



## lippe (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hi! 

War bis heute drei Tage an einem Altarm der Ems und es lief überhaupt nichts....außer einem Rotauge und einer sieben Pfund Boilie-Brasse. Doch heute Morgen habe ich doch noch einen 30 Pfund Carp verhaften können - geil!

gruß lippe

(mein bild ist zu groß u. weis nicht wieich es kleiner bekomme - sorry)


----------



## Sveni90 (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

War heute mal wieder an meinem 2. zu hause ,dem teich, und ich konnte wieder einen 80cm langen und 30pfund schweren spiegler überlisten.
Und etliche ausgeschlitzt!!!

Leute die Karpfen beissen:q


----------



## Karpfenchamp (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Leute ich ar am Samstag Karpfenangeln an meiner vorgefütterten Stelle und es tat sich garnichts. Kann ich nicht verstehen denn in dem See gibt es einen guten Bestand und ich hatte sogar 2 wochen vorgefüttert. immer mit gequollenem Taubenfutter


----------



## Sveni90 (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Es kann sein das dir die weissfische alles "klauen" probiers mal mit Mais und einer handvoll boilies.Bei mir klappts#6


----------



## Karpfenchamp (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Meinst du ich sollte es mal mit Frolic probieren?


----------



## Sveni90 (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Wenn die fische noch kein frolic kennen musst du sie aber auch erst daran gewöhnen.
Aber ein versuch ist es wert


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*



> Wenn die fische noch kein frolic kennen musst du sie aber auch erst daran gewöhnen.




Keine Sorge, die kennen das  .. und wenn nicht fressen sie es trotzdem


----------



## zander55 (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

War eben von 6:00-10:30 Uhr am Burgsee. Zwei Schuppis von 62cm und 65cm konnte ich überlisten. Köder war gequollener Hartmais.


----------



## ChristophL (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Puh.... fast 2 Wochen geschneidert und endlich mal wieder ein 40cm Schuppi und ein 60cm Schuppi.

Und des alles nur weil ich die Bißzeit immer pünklich um 1h verpasst habe #q


----------



## zander55 (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Konnte heute 2 Schuppenkarpfen am Burgsee fangen. Ein Schuppi von 65cm Biss auf Hartmais und einer von 78cm Biss auf einen Selbstgemachten Frolicboilie.


----------



## Bartel-Hunter (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

@zander55: ich lese gerade dass du aus Krefeld kommst. Welchen Burgsee meinst denn du, Burg Lynn? Bin aus Moers, daher das Interesse...


Gruß Steven


----------



## zander55 (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

@Bartel-Hunter

Ja, den Burgsee in Krefeld Linn.


----------



## Bartel-Hunter (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Bekommt man dafür Tagesscheine oder ist der See von einem Verein?


----------



## zander55 (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Ist ein Vereinsgewässer. Ich glaub das es keine Tagesscheine gibt, bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Kannst dich hier ja mal informieren:
Vereinskontaktstelle
Heinrich Hoffmann
Alte Rheinbarbenstraße 10
47809 Krefeld
Tel. 02151/570562


----------



## Bartel-Hunter (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Danke , sehr nett von dir. Werd mich aml schlau machen, wer angelt nicht gern auch mal bei Nachbarn?!

Steven


----------



## ShogunZ (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich darf auch mal wieder erfreuliches berichten.
Gestern habe ich am RMD Kanal einen schönen Spiegelkarpfen gefangen.
Er hatte genau 25 Pfund.

Petri Heil Tom


----------



## DennisP (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hier mal mein 30 Pfund. Hab letzte Nacht noch nen 43 Pfünder landen können! Die Fotos gibts Montag wohl. Der Fisch is ******* gehalten, da der so extrem Rund war.


gruß

Dennis


----------



## zander55 (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

War eben auch noch mal am Wasser.
Auf einen Frolic Boilie konnte ich einen Spiegelkarpfen von 75 cm Fangen.


----------



## Sveni90 (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

War gestern wieder am wasser und gegen 18:30 fing ich einen spiegler von 80cm und 25 pfund auf matrix boilie.
Nur Mutti hat verboten mir die digicam mitzunehmen :-(


----------



## Carpfighter (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

So bin jetzt gerade vom NAchtangeln zurück+TAg!|wavey: 
Ergebnis: einen 13kg schuppi :k 
             einen spiegler mit 10.25kg:m 

             Das waren di größten wir fingen aber noch etliche bis 7kg!|bla: 


So das wars erst mal ! 

Lg CArpfighter


----------



## Carpfighter (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Weiters darf ich erfreuliches berichten :

Einen Widerfang : zuerst mit 9,5kg im Mai und dan mit 10.25kg im Juni und er hatte den FAng ohne irgendwelche schäden überstanden was mich sehr freut!

Ich bin mir ganz sicha das es da gleiche ist weil an der schwanzwurzel hat er unverkennbare schuppen!

Wo im Hintergrund Rutenständer (nicht meine) sind war im MAi mit 9,5kg

Und wo fast nur grün ist war im Juni mit 10,25

Lg CArpfighter


----------



## zander55 (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Komm gerade vom See.
Lief heute leider nicht so toll!
Konnte nur einen Schuppi, von genau 60cm, auf die Matte legen.


----------



## Veit (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hatte heute nen 35er an der Matchrute. CM!


----------



## syndrom (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

2 Forellen und 2 Karpfen 45 cm /40 cm in 12 Stunden (ein Karpfen ist im Schilf gelandet, das Vorfach hat sich direkt am 4er Hacken gelöst)

alles auf Grund mit Bienenmade und Styroporkugel


----------



## zander55 (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

War heute wieder raus.
Zwei Schuppenkarpfen von 62 cm und 71 cm, konnte ich auf einen Frolicboilie fangen. Bei dem 71er Schuppi, handelt es sich erfreulicher weise um einen Widerfang. Den gleichen Carp hatte ich letzten Monat schon einmal gefangen. 

Hier das Bild von heute



http://hometown.aol.de/Dkasching/carp1.jpg

Und hier das von letztem Monat


----------



## Sveni90 (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Du alter Streber

Petri:m


----------



## Manni1980 (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

So,

ich hab vor kurzem auch mal wieder zugeschlagen!

Ein schöner Schuppi mit 11,5Kg aus dem Rhein. Gefangen habe ich ihn mit der Feederrute. Der Köder war Madenbündel.


----------



## zander55 (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

War heute am Burgsee und konnte einen Spiegelkarpfen von 74cm fangen.
Köder war ein Frolicboilie.


----------



## The_Duke (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*



			
				Manni1980 schrieb:
			
		

> So,
> 
> ich hab vor kurzem auch mal wieder zugeschlagen!
> 
> Ein schöner Schuppi mit 11,5Kg aus dem Rhein. Gefangen habe ich ihn mit der Feederrute. Der Köder war Madenbündel.



Mensch Manni.....|schild-g  |schild-g 
Ist ja ein ein bildschöner Fisch #6
So ein Fisch zählt 10mal mehr als so ein französischer "Teichkarpfen" #6


----------



## Robin90 (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Habt ja gut gefangen ich konnte nur einen Graser 90cm und ein Spiegler 78cm gefangen natürlich schwimmen sie wieder!Der rest war eher klein!


----------



## zander55 (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

War gestern auch noch mal am See. 3 Karpfen konnte ich fangen, allerdings nur kleine bis 9 Pfund.


----------



## MobyDicky (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Die letzten Beiträge hier verstärken meine Lust aufs Angeln enorm :q :q , werde morgen schon in aller Frühe mein Glück versuchen und nen schönen Tag am Wasser verbringen - vielleicht hab ich ja dann auch ein Bild zum einstellen.

Petri


----------



## AK74 (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Wahr am Freitag 14.10 in Elchingen(Sandhaken-see) Angeln.Ein Spigler 6kg.auf Frolik.


----------



## Veit (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=919614&postcount=913

Unter dem Link findet ihr die Geschichte von meinem heutigen "Frust-Karpfen" |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## EgoZocker (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Wow, Glückwunsch!
Kann mir gut vorstellen wie so ein Kolos an der Montage abgeht und das ganze eine Stunde lang, da müssen doch deine Hände gezittert haben |supergri


----------



## Veit (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Das kann man wohl sagen. Hab zwar schon ein paar Karpfen gefangen, die noch ein Stück größer waren, aber die alle gezielt mit entsprechend deutlich stärkerem Gerät.


----------



## Ultimate (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

@Manni1980
Donnerwetter bin beeindruckt!!!
So einen am Rhein mit der Feeder - einfach ein Traum


----------



## Manni1980 (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

@Ultimate

Vielen Dank erst einmal! Die Session war der absolute Hammer, die Karpfen bissen an dem Samstag wie die Sau! Den ersten hatte ich ca. nach 10 Minuten an einer 4.20m Matchrute mit 18er Hauptschnur, das war auch ein geiler Drill. Es war ein Schuppenkarpfen mit 6Kg. Da mir das dann doch zu heiß wurde bin ich auf die Feederruten umgestiegen und konnte noch 3 weitere Schuppies auf die Matte legen, aber die Krönung war wirklich der 23 Pfünder.

Wahrscheinlich ist mir dort noch ein Karpfen verloren gegangen der die 23 Pfund noch überschritten hätte. Den 23Pfünder konnte ich mit der Feederrute noch relativ gut bendigen, aber ich hatte noch einen dran der ging ab wie eine Dampfwalze! So hilflos wie in diesem Moment bin ich mir wahrscheinlich nicht oft vorgekommen! Nach ca. 50m Vollrun rheinabwärts ist dann der Haken aufgebogen.

Dieses Wochenende starte ich dort noch mal eine Session, aber diesesmal mit der richtigen Karpfenausrüstung und Boilies. Bin ja mal gespannt ob so ein kleines U-Boot meine leckeren Boilies vernascht!


----------



## Bartel-Hunter (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

@Manni1980: Sensationell, sehr schöne Tiere. Bin mal auf deinen nächsten Bericht gespannt...#6





Steven


----------



## Manni1980 (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Servus,

bin gerade vom Rhein zurück gekommen und habe euch ein paar schönde Bilder mitgrebracht. Ich wußte das es an diesem Platz große Fische haben muss, aber meine Erwartungen wurden bei weitem übertroffen. Aber seht selbst, der Schuppenkarpfen hatte 44Pfund und der Spiegler 23Pfund. Außerdem konnte ich noch einen Spiegler und einen Schuppenkarpfen mit jeweils 12Pfund auf die Matte legen.


----------



## Pilkman (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Moin Manni,

sach ma´ das ist ja ´ne echte Granate, die Du da auf die Matte legen konntest.... :k :k :k 

... 44 Pfund geschuppte Schönheit, Gratulation kann ich nur sagen! Die Freude ist Dir auf jeden Fall auch anzusehen... :m


----------



## Zpoll (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Wirklich schoene Fische, Glueckwunsch#6


----------



## Achim123 (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Halli

Aber Hallo ein kräftiges Petri Heil zu diesen wunderschönen Karpfen.

Gruß Achim


----------



## T.C (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hi Manni

Glückwunsch!!!

Sind wirklich sehr schöne Fische, finde besonders
der Schuppie #6 

Nach einigen gelesenen Beiträgen hätte ich noch
eine kleine Frage an dich.
Bist du nun auf die Gamakatsu G-Carp Super Hook
umgestiegen, bzw. wie sind deine Erfahrungswerte?

Bin schon auf die nächsten Berichte (Bilder) gespannt.


----------



## The_Duke (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Mönsch manni...da haste aber wieder zugelangt! #6 #6 #6 
Mördermässiges |schild-g |schild-g und meinen allergrößten  #r #r 

Sach mal...was willst du eigentlich noch in Frankreich?  ;+ |kopfkrat  
Du hast die Klopper doch quasi direkt vor der Haustüre...fast jedenfalls.:m


----------



## Manni1980 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hi,

ich bins schon wieder! Ersteinmal vielen Dank an alle für die Glückwünsche!

Bin gerade von einer Tagessession vom Rhein zurück und was soll ich sagen es hat schon wieder gekesselt! Leider konnte ich von drei Runs nur einen zu einem Bild überreden, die anderen zwei sind während der ersten Flucht ausgeschlitzt. Jedoch ist der eine Fisch so wunderschön, das er mich die zwei Verlorenen gerade vergessen lässt! Die Beschuppung ist einfach traumhaft, so einen Fisch fängt man nicht alle Tage!


----------



## Pilkman (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Mensch Manni, Du bringst hier ja ein Goldstück nach dem anderen.... :k 

Hammergeiler Fisch mit super Schuppenbild, wirklich wunderschön!!! Da werden Gewichte schon wieder völlig nebensächlich... #6


----------



## Manni1980 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Manni, Du bringst hier ja ein Goldstück nach dem anderen.... :k
> 
> Hammergeiler Fisch mit super Schuppenbild, wirklich wunderschön!!! Da werden Gewichte schon wieder völlig nebensächlich... #6


Da hast du recht, der ist mir auf jeden Fall gleich viel wert wie das Schuppi U-Boot vom Wochenende! Und der Drill war einfach nur gigantisch, der Fisch hatte sowas von Power! Vom Drill her dachte ich das da wieder so ein Gerät ankommt, aber mit seinen 27 Pfund ist er einfach nur wunderschön! |stolz:


----------



## Carpfighter (1. November 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

feine fishis !!!
Petri!!!

Lg Carpfighter


----------



## Blackmax (1. November 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Servus Manni!

Erinnere ich mich richtig, dass du eigentlich einen schlechten Start in die Karpfensaison hattest? Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, hast du öfters von Blanks gesprochen. 
Das gibt dann natürlich Selbstvertrauen, wenn man trotz langen Blanken auf einmal einen nach dem anderen fängt und was für welche!!!
Mir gings auch so... schlechter Start, viele Nächte ohne Biss und auf einmal hats geklappt und dann auch noch neuer PB und schönster Drill. Schönes Gefühl wenn der Bann gebrochen ist, gelle?!


----------



## Manni1980 (1. November 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hi Blackmax,

ja das Frühjahr war bei mir nicht so der Klopfer, ich habe zwar viel gefangen bin aber an meinem Vereinssee nicht über 6Kg gekommen. Und von meinen Frankreichtrips habe ich mir eigentlich auch mehr erwartet. Der Sommer war total beschissen, weil ich eigentlich so gut wie nicht zum Fischen gekommen bin. Ja, aber der Herbst ist dieses Jahr einfach nur geil! Komme gerade wieder vom Wasser, habe heute mal was neues probiert. Das Ergebnis waren drei Schuppis, aber alles nur so halbe Portionen mit max. 4Kg. Aber immerhin, es können ja nicht immer so U-Boote sein!


----------



## Siff-Cop (2. November 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hey Leude
schöne Fische habt ihr da gefangen. Ich konnte letztes Wochenende auch mal einen schönen fangen.

Fünf minuten später währe die Rute nicht mehr im Wasser gewesen, war gerade am einpacken, die Rute lag auf der Abhakmatte um auch die letzten 5 Minuten die zum Abbauen des Pods nötig sind aus zu nutzen und es hat gefunst. Der Holländer hat um 19:30 den CFY Stimulator probiert und Gewicht laut Waage 10kg.

allen noch ein paar schöne Fische


----------



## Pilkman (2. November 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Da ist das Lachen aber breit im Gesicht, wa Dirk?  :m

Ich hab die Hoffnung ja auch immer und baue manchmal extra langsam ab, aber bisher hat der Fang auf die letzte Minute bei mir nur selten geklappt. |kopfkrat 
Glückwunsch zum Fang, Dirk! #6


----------



## Manni1980 (3. November 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Wirklich ein schöner Spiegler!

Das Gefühl kenne ich all zu gut, die Ruten werden immer zuletzt aus dem Wasser geholt es könnte ja doch noch was gehen. Es klappt nicht immer, aber zum Glück ab und zu!


----------



## Gunni77 (23. November 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hallo

Mir sind da gerade noch ein paar Fotos in die Finger gefallen, die sind nicht ganz aktuell, aber ich dachte, bevor das Thema einschläft......
Die Qualität ist nicht berauschend, da ich die Fotos mit der Digicam abfotografieren musste...sorry.

Wir waren an einem See in NL, der über einen unglaublichen Fischbestand von schlanken, nicht wirklich riesigen aber unglaublich schönen Fischen verfügt, leider wurde die Sache mit dem übernachten dank wenig aufgeschlossener Anwohner zum Problem. Die Karpfen dort sind so wenig vergräzt, das man tagsüber besser fängt als nachts. Außerdem hatten wir so viele Bisse, das ich nachts irgendwann die Ruten rausgeholt habe, um schlafen zu können. Ich habe gerade daran gedacht, das ich nächstes Jahr noch mal dort hin muss, einfach auf einen Zeltplatz und dann Tagsüber angeln.

Was zum lachen. Da es dort auch viele kleine Fische gibt, haben wir bei der zweiten Tour mit Murmeln zwischen 35 und 45 mm Durchmesser geangelt...aber das funktioniert nur eingeschränkt. Man beachte den Boilie....

http://img292.*ih.us/img292/7931/dscn08542rl.jpg

Das nächste Foto mag ich aus zwei Gründen, der Fisch war einfach schön und außerdem war das einer der Momente beim Angeln, in denen ich einfach nur zufrieden war. 

http://img292.*ih.us/img292/6543/dscn08643cr.jpg

Gruß


----------



## Zpoll (23. November 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Schoene Fische, und die Zufredenheit sieht man dir aufjedenfall im 2. Bild an


----------



## Pilkman (23. November 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Moin Gunni,

schick, schick, durch das Abphotographieren vom Original haben die Bilder so was wie Patina bekommen... könnte ja fast aus ´nem alten englischen Karpfenmagazin sein! #6

Die Schuppies von Dir sind ja noch sehr nahe an der Wildform, hmm? War bestimmt ein echter Spaß, auf die Flitzer zu angeln.


----------



## Gunni77 (23. November 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hallo

@Zpoll Ja, sonst schaue ich nämlich auf allen Bildern extrem dumm drein...

@Pilkman 



> schick, schick, durch das Abphotographieren vom Original haben die Bilder so was wie Patina bekommen... könnte ja fast aus ´nem alten englischen Karpfenmagazin sein! #6


 
Das ist ne super Idee, das ist keine Unfähigkeit meinerseits, das ist Kunst....



> Die Schuppies von Dir sind ja noch sehr nahe an der Wildform, hmm? War bestimmt ein echter Spaß, auf die Flitzer zu angeln.


 
Ja, der große ist auch verhältnismäßig dick. Der durchschnitt lag dort bei um die 10 Pfund, die Fische sahen aus wie Wildkarpfen und sind auch so abgegangen. Das ist die Form, die dort wegen ihrer Robustheit ausgesetzt wurde.
Die größeren Fische sahen auch irgendwie "Alt" aus, wenn du verstehst was ich meine, nicht so aufgeblähte, überzüchtete Fußbälle mit unproportional kleinen Köpfen. Das Gewässer hat unglaublich viel Nahrung und trotzdem glaube ich nicht, das diese Fische viel Größer werden. Das macht aber überhaupt nichts, ich habe schon viel größere Fische gefangen, aber schönere habe ich noch nirgendwo gesehen. 

Gruß


----------



## bodenseepeter (23. November 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Angefangen hat alles letzten Sonntag. Mein Angelkumpel und Nachbar erzählte mir, am Hafen stünden Angler und fingen ganz ordentlich Karpfen. Na und, dachte ich mir, dann lass sie doch. Karpfen habe ich dies Jahr schon mehr als genug gefangen und überhaupt…

Nun. Es lies mir dann doch keine Ruhe und Montagnachmittag bin ich dann selber mal schauen gegangen. Tatsächlich sah ich dort zwei Angler stehen, die in den 20 min, die ich zusah, auch jeder zwei Karpfen fingen. Keine Riesen, aber genau die richtige Größe zum genussvollen Verzehr. Ich gebe es zu, ich selber mag keine Karpfen, zumindest nicht auf dem Tisch und einfach so die Fische rauszerren nur zum Spaß ist meiner Meinung nach unsportlich. Da ich jetzt doch ein gewisses Angelfieber verspürte, wurde das Telefon zum Glühen gebracht, ob sich im Bekanntenkreis nicht doch ein paar Abnehmer für einen Weihnachtskarpfen finden ließen. Ich hatte Glück und fand Abnehmer für drei Tiere.

Dienstag ging ich frohgemut ans Wasser, bewaffnet mit zwei Ruten und einer Dose Mais. Mehr braucht´s hier nämlich nicht. Ich hatte einen zuverlässigen 80gr Knüppel von YAD dabei, versehen mit 35er Schnur – sehr filigran, ich weiß – und eine 5-20gr Spinnrute aus dem selben Hause, versehen mit 15er Fireline. Nicht ideal, aber was soll´s ich mag die beiden Ruten, auch wenn ich bessere und teurere habe. Zunächst tüdelte ich den groben Prügel zurecht, Pose ran, austarieren, Maiskorn an den Haken und rein ins kalte Nass. Nun machte ich mich daran, die feinere Rute aufzubauen, doch aus dem Augenwinkel sah ich die Pose abtauchen. Kann doch nicht sein, oder? Doch! Rute in die Hand, Anschlag, und Zack – ein herrlicher Drill. Wie gesagt, ich war noch keine 5 min am Wasser und schon mitten in meinem Element. Nach viel zu kurzer Zeit, konnte ich den Fisch keschern. 5 Pfund – ideal! Nun, ich verzichtete darauf, die zweite Rute zu montieren und fischte mit einer Rute weiter. Binnen einer Stunde hatte ich meine drei Fische beisammen. Eigentlich schön, aber ich hätte schon gerne weiter gefischt. Egal, zusammengepackt und ab nach Hause, die schuppigen Gesellen versorgt und erstmal aufgewärmt. Da klingelt das Telefon und siehe da, Abnehmer für zwei weitere Karpfen waren gefunden. Haha, ich also gleich wieder an´s Wasser und losgelegt. Diesmal aber mit beiden Ruten, da es doch wesentlich frischer geworden war. Während ich noch grüble, ob die leichte Rute nicht vielleicht doch zu schwach auf der Brust sein könnte, verschwindet an genau diesem Gerät die Pose. Also gut, gleich weiß ich ja, ob die Rute hält oder nicht. Anhieb gesetzt und ab ging die Post. Die Rute hat gehalten, aber der Neigungswinkel war schon wesentlich beeindruckender als beim Kampf mit einer Forelle oder einem Barsch, logisch. Die tolle Aktion der Rute hat die fehlende Dehnbarkeit der Schnur hervorragend ausgeglichen und ich konnte den Fisch sicher landen. Was für ein Vergnügen. Der letzte Fisch des Tages biss wieder an der gröberen Montage, eine Landung war auch hier kein Problem, Kescher sei Dank.

Insgesamt habe ich also in etwa 2,5 Stunden 5 wunderbare Küchenkarpfen zwischen vier und sieben Pfund erwischt und das, nachdem ich das Angeljahr eigentlich schon abgeschrieben hatte. Unverhofft kommt oft.

Ich wünsche Euch allen eine ähnlich schöne Krönung der Saison!|wavey:


----------



## EgoZocker (23. November 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Meine Güte, ein dickes Petri! #6 

So was bekommt man nicht alle Tage #h


----------



## Siff-Cop (25. November 2005)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hey Jungs

Hier auch noch en kleiner Holländer von mir
Gefangen auf Knoblauch gewürztem Frolic Teig am 15.11.05 um 15:15 Uhr.
59cm groß der kleine!#h


----------



## rurseekarpfen (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Braucht noch jemand Fox Illus??

Hab noch welche abzuben!!  Wenn ja einfach melden


----------



## Pilkman (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*



			
				rurseekarpfen schrieb:
			
		

> Braucht noch jemand Fox Illus??
> 
> Hab noch welche abzuben!!  Wenn ja einfach melden



Stell dieses Angebot doch mal zusammen mit einer konkreten Beschreibung (Farbe, Zustand etc.) und einer Preisvorstellung bei den Kleinanzeigen rein.

Dann erreichst Du wesentlich mehr potentielle Käufer! #h


----------



## C-H Bremen (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Wollte auch mal meinen grössten bisher gefangenen
Karpfen hier reinbringen.Neben ein paar 20er und 30er
konnte ich im letzten jahr auch meinen bisher
kapitalsten von 21,3 kg landen.
Siehe hier!
http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/cat/4607/display/4849234


----------



## Knispel (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*



			
				C-H Bremen schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte auch mal meinen grössten bisher gefangenen
> Karpfen hier reinbringen.Neben ein paar 20er und 30er
> konnte ich im letzten jahr auch meinen bisher
> kapitalsten von 21,3 kg landen.
> ...



Den Top ich doch diese Jahr sowieso Marco    :k :k


----------



## C-H Bremen (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Den Top ich doch diese Jahr sowieso Marco   :k :k


 
Glaub ich nicht ab jetzt ist die 50 pfund marke mein Ziel.
Noch 2-3 Jahre dann ist es im diesen Gewässer realistisch
von solch einem Fisch zu sprechen.Aber bei solch einer 
Gewässergrösse mit 2 Karpfenanglern ist das schwierig.


----------



## Carp4Fun (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*



			
				C-H Bremen schrieb:
			
		

> ...Aber bei solch einer
> Gewässergrösse mit 2 Karpfenanglern ist das schwierig.


 
Einfach nur Bescheid sagen. -Bei realistischer Aussicht auf `nen 40er oder sogar 50er bekommt ihr bestimmt reichlich freiwillige Unterstützung an dem Gewässer...:m  

Gruß
Carp4Fun


----------



## Knispel (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach nur Bescheid sagen. -Bei realistischer Aussicht auf `nen 40er oder sogar 50er bekommt ihr bestimmt reichlich freiwillige Unterstützung an dem Gewässer...:m
> 
> Gruß
> Carp4Fun



Das kann ich mir vorstellen, Marco und ich hegen und pflegten unsere Karpfen aber auch und sind letztlich eigentlich froh, das es an diesem See  nur 4 Karpfenangler gibt von denen nur 2 hier regelmäßig angeln, die beiden anderen kommen eher mal sporadisch.


----------



## Boris@Carphunter (21. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hey Leute wollt nur mal fragen meint ihr es lohnt sich jetzt schon mal einen ansitz auf unsere gliebten Rüssler zu machen??? oder wann fangt ihr an?? Mfg Boris


----------



## jkc (21. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Hm, warum gräbst Du denn so einen alten Thread aus? Schau doch mal in den aktuellen, da sind schon schöne Fänge eingestellt worden!

Grüße JK

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1983579&highlight=karpfen+2008#post1983579


----------



## Boris@Carphunter (21. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfen Fänge*

Danke. mfg Boris


----------

